# SS shroud for SRP plastic Tuna?



## yobokies (Mar 21, 2007)

Prototype only


----------



## iamsupersam (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## alexiscabel (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow! Been waiting for this. Does it fit all the plastic shrouded SRPs, especially the SRP229? Will it also come in black and red? Thanks!


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sold, I'll take one!!! Looks great Harold!


----------



## Libraio (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice! Are you going to offer it without the 'notches', on the side next to the screws, as well?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Libraio said:


> Nice! Are you going to offer it without the 'notches', on the side next to the screws, as well?


That's what I was hoping for, smooth and round like an actual Tuna shroud. The little cutouts I can live with but I'd rather not. Not doing those should actually reduce the time and cost in making them I would assume. It's still pretty sick though!

Are we anywhere near pricing estimates Harold?


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

yobokies said:


> Prototype only


This piece of SS looks fantastic !
As I am looking on the Sardine for some time, I just see a little issue with your present design : the resulting shape of the back side seams less comfortable than the original one, with the plastic shroud fitting the SS case shape. It looks like the SS shroud will sit a little bit high off the wrist, no ?
Really waiting for the final product to equip a Sardine !!!


----------



## melfiz (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice..will be a great news for all shroud diver collectors..but one thing I realise is this prototype shroud did not cover the gap between the case back .. Hope yobokies can complete the overall design of the stainless steel shroud soon..


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> That's what I was hoping for, smooth and round like an actual Tuna shroud. The little cutouts I can live with but I'd rather not. Not doing those should actually reduce the time and cost in making them I would assume. It's still pretty sick though!
> 
> Are we anywhere near pricing estimates Harold?


Looking good, Harold !

I agree, I don't think we really need the cutout notches, as in the plastic shroud. Just a smooth round edge like the shroud on the Albacore would be great. And yes, it might even reduce the price and time to production too. Both pics are of the SRP. Pics borrowed from the net.



















Regards,


----------



## jesusio (Sep 5, 2012)

This is fantastic! My baby tuna is in the mail and should be here Tuesday. I'm in for one when you're ready to sell.


----------



## greybeard54 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'M IN!


----------



## rm7pr (Apr 7, 2011)

I agree on the notches and I'd buy a SRP just for the shroud.


----------



## Lindstrom (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree with other members that I would prefer a smooth shroud without the cut outs but it's not a deal breaker for me. Can't wait to get one of these on order!


----------



## MoreToasties (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd also prefer a smooth shroud, but I'm in! Great work, Harold.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Great offering! Best if it can come in DLC/PVD too. I'm definitely buying.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


>


Is this the exact same one Harlod will be selling?


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yep, this the little push I needed to get the baby tuna/sardines/whatever its called. 

Harold, do you plan to offer a black PVD version?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

rsimpsss said:


> Is this the exact same one Harlod will be selling?


That might be one from another thread of a guy who made his own. Someone said some guy in Italy made a one-off one for himself and it was 'difficult and expensive to make' or something like that. That could be his. I think it was put in there to show it can be done without notches and how good it looks.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

rsimpsss said:


> Great offering! Best if it can come in DLC/PVD too. I'm definitely buying.





rsimpsss said:


> Is this the exact same one Harlod will be selling?


Harold told me that he would do a few in DLC when the shrouds are ready.

That pic I put in to show the difference, without and with the notches (as in the original plastic). It is a one-off by a guy in Italy, as mentioned. It was borrowed from another forum. Harold's prototype is the top pic, with the notches. 
The smooth shroud would look more like the Tuna and Albacore shrouds, and possibly, cheaper and easier to produce !

Regards,


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Good work Harold! That shroud looks amazing. I like it as it is because it's different from the Tuna. The notch do not bother me. 

I might have to add this model to my short list. I really like what i see here...


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Got it. Yes, looks better without the notches. My baby tunas are ready and waiting for their armor.


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

I think it looks much better without those notch at the side.
I'll take 2 !!


----------



## joquio (Nov 23, 2011)

Anyone know roughly how much they will be?
Just bought a baby tuna because of these shrouds!


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

I think it looks better with the notches.


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

dmckean44 said:


> I think it looks better with the notches.


I agree, I like the notches.


----------



## crayonzzz (Feb 5, 2011)

saw this on another forum. Drool


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I gotta stick with my gut. Still prefer non-notched, more like the Tuna. That's the look I really really want. If notched is the only option, so be it, but. I definitely want a non-notched version more.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

crayonzzz said:


> saw this on another forum. Drool
> View attachment 854005


Yeah, that's the one-off SS shroud made by the guy in Italy..... and yeah, I like that it doesn't have those notches.
The bits near the lugs need more fine-tuning, but otherwise it looks great, I think !

regards,


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Just read a thread from another forum .... and confirmed with Harold .....

The production SS shroud will not have the notches ! Also they should be ready in about a month.

Price should be around $50 to $65 for the plain and DLC versions.

Can't wait ...... !!!

Regards,


----------



## alexiscabel (Jan 25, 2008)

What's DLC? Are they the colored ones in red or black? Thanks



phlabrooy said:


> Just read a thread from another forum .... and confirmed with Harold .....
> 
> The production SS shroud will not have the notches ! Also they should be ready in about a month.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

alexiscabel said:


> What's DLC? Are they the colored ones in red or black? Thanks


Diamond Like Carbon. Essentially the black "color".

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## melfiz (Aug 15, 2008)

phlabrooy said:


> Just read a thread from another forum .... and confirmed with Harold .....
> 
> The production SS shroud will not have the notches ! Also they should be ready in about a month.
> 
> ...


Oh great!! Been waiting for the ss shroud to be out, that why I get the srp227k just for that purpose..


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

alexiscabel said:


> What's DLC? Are they the colored ones in red or black? Thanks


As mentioned above, DLC is the Diamond Like Carbon PVD coating, essentially black in colour. The shrouds will be offered in the normal SS steel finish, and the DLCd black for the SRP233, 234, 236 etc, which have the "black" finish.

Regards,


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

phlabrooy said:


> Just read a thread from another forum .... and confirmed with Harold .....
> 
> The production SS shroud will not have the notches ! Also they should be ready in about a month.
> 
> ...


Awesome freakin' news.


----------



## alexiscabel (Jan 25, 2008)

Yahoo! Thanks! That means it's SRP229 for me. Will be getting one soon.


phlabrooy said:


> As mentioned above, DLC is the Diamond Like Carbon PVD coating, essentially black in colour. The shrouds will be offered in the normal SS steel finish, and the DLCd black for the SRP233, 234, 236 etc, which have the "black" finish.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I hope he can do pre-orders... I'd love to plunk it down and kinda forget about it and then one day it arrives.


----------



## alexiscabel (Jan 25, 2008)

I asked before when they will be out before this thread came out and if I can pre-order. He didn't answer about the pre-order because I think he wants to be sure of supply first... for everyone. Going to HK in December. Maybe I can get mine from his shop after paypalling him to cut the shipping time... and get an autograph too.



timetellinnoob said:


> I hope he can do pre-orders... I'd love to plunk it down and kinda forget about it and then one day it arrives.


----------



## joquio (Nov 23, 2011)

Anyone have an update on this?

Yobokies/Harold?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

joquio said:


> Anyone have an update on this?
> 
> Yobokies/Harold?


I have to admit this past week I've not been able to get this thing off my mind. Pulled out the SRP227 a few days ago and have been wearing it, where the past month I've been giving her a rest. I simply CANNOT WAIT for these shrouds to become available. As a 'want-a-tuna-but-could-never-realistically-afford-one' kinda guy, I'm dying to have the closest possible thing on my wrist. It'll add weight to the watch for sure, but I think it'll be a solid piece. The Tuna is seriously one of the first Seikos that pulled me in. First just seeing pictures as a lurker but as I eventually got into Seikos (the affordables) I realized what the Tuna was and the price associated with it. Just too far out there for a guy like me to ever get one. Even if I managed to save up for one, people in my circle would think I was a complete idiot to plunk down that kind of money on 'just a watch'. There's already people who think I'm crazy for having so many $100-200 watches. You can only wear them one at a time, afterall. They cannot understand! =)

I know it's not a 'real Tuna' and I'm sure there are some guys who are absolutely scoffing and disgusted that people can be so excited over it, but whatever dudes. I'll have a hacking handwinding Tuna Jr. and it'll make me happy. To me it's close to grail territory! At a fraction of the price.

I'm hoping we get some good solid info within another week or 2.


----------



## svenstauber (Sep 18, 2012)

I too am excited about this shroud for my baby tuna. I have been having trouble contacting Harold, as I also want an Albacore...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I literally wake up every day hoping these go on sale. This is my life currently.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm going to be one of the first to ask. After these shrouds come out, will Harold also come out with "Tuna Dials" and domed sapphires to complete the poor mans Tuna look?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ZASKAR36 said:


> I'm going to be one of the first to ask. After these shrouds come out, will Harold also come out with "Tuna Dials" and domed sapphires to complete the poor mans Tuna look?


The only other thing I would want is a more standard bezel that fits more of the usual inserts. The Monstery bezel is aight, mine just seems hard to turn already. I might try to pop it off and adjust it when I take the plastic shroud off... that's something I've never had luck with before... (removing bezels).

I wouldn't change the dial as I love it as-is. I don't want to make it a Tuna copy, but I don't mind it looking a *little* more like the Tuna.


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

ZASKAR36 said:


> I'm going to be one of the first to ask. After these shrouds come out, will Harold also come out with "Tuna Dials" and domed sapphires to complete the poor mans Tuna look?


Great Idea !!
Dials and hands too !!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

ZASKAR36 said:


> I'm going to be one of the first to ask. After these shrouds come out, will Harold also come out with "Tuna Dials" and domed sapphires to complete the poor mans Tuna look?


The domed sapphire for this Plastic Tuna / Sardine is already out. Harold has been selling them for awhile already.

FS: Sapphire for Seiko (Plastic Tuna sapphire now available) - The Military Watch Resource - Community Fora

Regards,


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Dang...I'm getting an srp now. SS shroud and domed sapphire = win


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Dang...I'm getting an srp now. SS shroud and domed sapphire = win


Yea, the sapphire is tempting. Might have to wait for that until tax return time, as it's not a MUST HAVE, but a nice little thing.

I'm wondering how soon we get a shot of the production piece, including the underside which didn't look quite right on the prototype...


----------



## melfiz (Aug 15, 2008)

Dun pin too much hope tat will come out ss shroud so fast unless the shroud is made with two piece metal or how u goin to install it unless its made of rubber lik original ones..


----------



## melfiz (Aug 15, 2008)

timetellinnoob said:


> I have to admit this past week I've not been able to get this thing off my mind. Pulled out the SRP227 a few days ago and have been wearing it, where the past month I've been giving her a rest. I simply CANNOT WAIT for these shrouds to become available. As a 'want-a-tuna-but-could-never-realistically-afford-one' kinda guy, I'm dying to have the closest possible thing on my wrist. It'll add weight to the watch for sure, but I think it'll be a solid piece. The Tuna is seriously one of the first Seikos that pulled me in. First just seeing pictures as a lurker but as I eventually got into Seikos (the affordables) I realized what the Tuna was and the price associated with it. Just too far out there for a guy like me to ever get one. Even if I managed to save up for one, people in my circle would think I was a complete idiot to plunk down that kind of money on 'just a watch'. There's already people who think I'm crazy for having so many $100-200 watches. You can only wear them one at a time, afterall. They cannot understand! =)
> 
> I know it's not a 'real Tuna' and I'm sure there are some guys who are absolutely scoffing and disgusted that people can be so excited over it, but whatever dudes. I'll have a hacking handwinding Tuna Jr. and it'll make me happy. To me it's close to grail territory! At a fraction of the price.
> 
> I'm hoping we get some good solid info within another week or 2.


IMO buy only u like the original of the watch not the mod, just think how much to get the watch and the mod shroud plus a sapphire glass, it's up to individual anyway, I will buy the ss shroud if avaliable provided its not too ex and affordable.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

melfiz said:


> Dun pin too much hope tat will come out ss shroud so fast unless the shroud is made with two piece metal or how u goin to install it unless its made of rubber lik original ones..


It should be out any time, actually. And from what I understand they should be quite affordable; I believe the estimate was $50-$65? Info popped up in mid-October stating 'they'll be ready in a month', and now we're right on top of that. Of course it wouldn't be real life without delays and such, but hypothetically, any day now we could be seeing news. Has anyone asked Harold lately? I'd like to ask him about it, but only if like 10 people aren't emailing him every day on the subject...

He did have a 1-piece prototype but from my understanding the outer design has changed to one without the notches. And you are right, the original design did look odd because the rubber/plastic shroud wraps around the watch in a certain way and that can't be done with metal. This means we have to accept a compromise of some sort. Maybe there's some sort of ring that goes underneath and is held in place by the rest of the shroud? We're all curious to see, hopefully it looks OK on the bottom. But either way, I only truly care about how it looks on the wrist so what it looks like underneath won't be too big a concern for me!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Harold did say that the SS shrouds should be ready in about a month's time, and yes, the price should be around $50 for the SS and about $65 for the DLC.
There will not be 2 pieces. The rubber hugs around the bottom of the case, but the metal shroud, not being elastic will not, obviously. There will be a slight gap, but not really visible when the watch is worn.

Regards,


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Will Harold make a 'release' post, or will he simply start showing them on his photobucket once they are ready to ship? I'm literally ready to pay the man as soon as I see they are available!


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

I emailed him today to ask about something else and this and he said that the shrouds aren't ready yet unfortunately. When? I don't know. Soon I hope.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> Will Harold make a 'release' post, or will he simply start showing them on his photobucket once they are ready to ship? I'm literally ready to pay the man as soon as I see they are available!


I, on the other hand, am only 'figuratively' ready to pay the man.
I may also be 'metaphorically' ready, but that's another topic.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> I, on the other hand, am only 'figuratively' ready to pay the man.
> I may also be 'metaphorically' ready, but that's another topic.


Sorry, a lot of people around me literally say literally like literally WAY too much, and it literally rubs off on occasion. Literally.

Uh... I'm stopping now. Liter-adjsadfhsdkjksdaf. NO! lol

In a way, I was serious though. Were I to be at work when I heard about the release, I would have dropped everything and paypal-ed the man.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> Sorry, a lot of people around me literally say literally like literally WAY too much, and it literally rubs off on occasion. Literally.
> Uh... I'm stopping now. Liter-adjsadfhsdkjksdaf. NO! lol
> .


I think understood your problem _literarily_, my good man.


----------



## Stike1964 (May 25, 2009)

I am worse than my 9 year-old son! I have no more patience!!! Please Harold!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Stike1964 said:


> I am worse than my 9 year-old son! I have no more patience!!! Please Harold!


While I haven't quite lost it yet, I still hope every day that they start selling. I know I'm lying to myself when I say it, but it's the last watch related thing I NEED... for now. They aren't ready, that's ok, but is there even a pic of the final product yet?


----------



## dedos (Apr 8, 2012)

My SRP227 landed yesterday. Pull the trigger when Harold confirmed the SS shroud. 
I think we need a new dial and a new bezel (a PVD insert would be great).
What do you think about discussing the stile to gain some time?
If we agree, maybe Harold can start with the production of the dial and the bezel.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I wouldn't need a new dial, I love the 'evolved' Monster dial it has. A new bezel though, I could see. One that takes standard 007/etc inserts...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> I wouldn't need a new dial, I love the 'evolved' Monster dial it has. A new bezel though, I could see. One that takes standard 007/etc inserts...


I miss the 'literally'. 
Am adding them in my head as I read. :-d

"I literally wouldn't need..." etc. :-!


----------



## Stike1964 (May 25, 2009)

Albacore bezel would be a good trade off. I love the dial and hands of the 227. I bought mine on promise of stainless shroud as well. Now I just love it! Literally! (couldn't resist)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I can't even...

I wanna...

aaaarg!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Xmas and no SS Shroud yet.


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

Lol I just bought a 227 just to fit it with Harold"s shroud.
When they come out I predict a shortage of baby Tunas...


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Just ordered the SRP227.. I like this SS shrouds and the sapphire too.. As I understand these parts can be ordered from Harold.. (Not the SS shroud yet, i know) But how? Is there one who has a direct link to this parts?

Regards Henrik


----------



## svenstauber (Sep 18, 2012)

Henrik A said:


> Just ordered the SRP227.. I like this SS shrouds and the sapphire too.. As I understand these parts can be ordered from Harold.. (Not the SS shroud yet, i know) But how? Is there one who has a direct link to this parts?
> 
> Regards Henrik


Just e-mail him, that is what I did when I wanted an Albacore, great guy

*Please visit my page for all the parts and watches:* www.yobokies.com

*Paypal = email: *[email protected]


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks svenstauber!


----------



## europeendless (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey all,

Any good updates on the SS shroud? I emailed Harold the other day and was told that it is not ready yet, but does anyone have further information on WHEN it may be ready and HOW MUCH it will cost? I am impatient to a fault, but I suspect that there are plenty of other people in the same boat, who have these unanswered questions.


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)

I would like to get one, I never did like the SRP because of the plastic. With the SS I would proudly wear one.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

On another forum I asked for an update and someone has just said there's been a delay. Never been sure why, but it's interesting Harold won't give a little more info to sate our curiosity. Maybe he can't or won't, but that's his right. The rumor was it might have been about the odd gap on the bottom but again, it's rumor. I would have purchased one regardless of the gap because you couldn't see it when the watch was worn, but I know that bugs some people so maybe he wanted to fix it for sure.

Unless something changes, the original prices were quoted to be around $50 for the stainless and $60 or 65 for the black coated one. I don't know if this is subject to change but this is what I remember.

He should get a bunch of sapphires cranked out in the mean time because it'd be cool if he sold them as a package deal. Maybe like $10 off if you buy both. I originally had no plans to buy the sapphire but I've been thinking about it lately.


----------



## europeendless (Mar 3, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> On another forum I asked for an update and someone has just said there's been a delay. Never been sure why, but it's interesting Harold won't give a little more info to sate our curiosity. Maybe he can't or won't, but that's his right. The rumor was it might have been about the odd gap on the bottom but again, it's rumor. I would have purchased one regardless of the gap because you couldn't see it when the watch was worn, but I know that bugs some people so maybe he wanted to fix it for sure.
> 
> Unless something changes, the original prices were quoted to be around $50 for the stainless and $60 or 65 for the black coated one. I don't know if this is subject to change but this is what I remember.
> 
> He should get a bunch of sapphires cranked out in the mean time because it'd be cool if he sold them as a package deal. Maybe like $10 off if you buy both. I originally had no plans to buy the sapphire but I've been thinking about it lately.


Cool. I appreciate the update, even if it's partly rumor. I didn't know Harold was offering a sapphire crystal for the SRP, too. Guess I'll have to pick up both now. Now my impatience is doubled.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Looking forward to this if they ever become a reality. Love my SRP227 and a metal shroud would really finish it off nicely.



timetellinnoob said:


> the odd gap on the bottom


Read this about the bottom a couple of times now, is this in reference to the gap around the center of the case back as shown in the prototype pics? Not sure there's a way around that with a metal (read: inflexible) shroud; it has to be able to drop down and fit over the case. If it was designed exactly like the rubber case, you wouldn't be able to install it. Unless you somehow design a two-piece case, and that just seems like a nightmare. Looks fine the way it is in the prototype.

The flexible rubber-esque shroud can fill in the space around the center of the case back because it's flexible enough to fit over the head and conform to that void once installed, not going to happen with metal. Doesn't really seem like an issue to me, you'll never see it anyway on the wrist.

Anyway, I wish Harold the best of success with this and look forward to having one on my SRP. He's a good dude and this is an excellent idea.


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

scottymac said:


> Looking forward to this if they ever become a reality. Love my SRP227 and a metal shroud would really finish it off nicely.
> 
> Read this about the bottom a couple of times now, is this in reference to the gap around the center of the case back as shown in the prototype pics? Not sure there's a way around that with a metal (read: inflexible) shroud; it has to be able to drop down and fit over the case. If it was designed exactly like the rubber case, you wouldn't be able to install it. Unless you somehow design a two-piece case, and that just seems like a nightmare. Looks fine the way it is in the prototype.
> 
> ...


You might have something there. A two piece shroud, bottom stays in plastic and top in SS. Best of two worlds and we won't see the underside anyway.

Maybe suggest that to Harold?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Most of us are aware why a solid metal shroud wouldn't work concerning this caseback... I would have still bought it even with the gap. The only thing that concerns me about a two-piece design is I'm too scared to remove a caseback and still expect guaranteed water resist, so if I have to remove my caseback to install a second piece, I'll be leaving that piece off unless I was sending the watch off to someone for some kind of work or mod. Because that's the only way it would seem to work in my mind; something that goes *under* the caseback and fills the gap, and then the shroud goes on, and matches up somehow with the added piece.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

:::cries:::


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

Somebody get this man a SS shroud!



timetellinnoob said:


> :::cries:::


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

mt1tdi said:


> Somebody get this man a SS shroud!


I know right. If it doesn't come soon...mass hysteria will start to set in.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

OK, I'm in. Just ordered my SRP231 Baby Tuna.


----------



## chrispons (Dec 12, 2012)

Brilliant idea, looks great too. Really adds an even more rugged appearance to the watch.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

I emailed Harold, Sadly, "they are not ready for sale yet."
We will have to be patient.
-O


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

rsr911 said:


> I emailed Harold, Sadly, "they are not ready for sale yet."
> We will have to be patient.
> -O


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

It's available already! Saw pics of it in the other forum.


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

rsimpsss said:


> It's available already! Saw pics of it in the other forum.


Can you please give us a link to the post? Thanks!


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

rsimpsss said:


> It's available already! Saw pics of it in the other forum.


From what I know from another forum group, that is a one of kind custom made Aluminum shroud. Not SS. 
Yobokies shroud is not yet ready.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

rsimpsss said:


> It's available already! Saw pics of it in the other forum.


Yeah, looks like Harold sent one out already, according to the post on the other forum.

Looks pretty good. Don't think the PVD/DLC ones are ready though.



















Pics borrowed from Seikomatic / Dive Watch forum.

Regards,


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes the SS is ready just confirmed it is Yobokies. Try to find out now if the DLC version is available yet. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

rsr911 said:


> Yes the SS is ready just confirmed it is Yobokies. Try to find out now if the DLC version is available yet. Will keep everyone posted.


I e-mailed Harold but haven't heard back yet. I don't see the shroud on his Photobucket page.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

dsafhsldkjfsadkjfskjf

of course I've already emailed Harold about this, so we'll see what comes of it. Looked on 'that other forum', there's a few more pics and info. Price is $88 now?

Update:

Oh no, jsf;ajsd;lfkjas;lfkjsdf again... at the bottom of the thread they say Harold only had 2 of them?? And the one guy was 'lucky' to have had one sold to him? Aaaaaughhghgh what's going on here. And I've already emailed Harold about purchase...


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Been waiting a while on this, would be great if it was available. I'll be keeping an eye on all your updates.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Here is the email I received from Harold last night:
"Hi Owen,I have 24 pieces with me now and price is US$88 each shipped by registered air mail.
Best,
Harold"

Here is his email to order. [email protected] 
I am waiting for the DLC version. 2 Months away.







and here they are the picture he sent me.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, I got the same e mail and pic from Harold, as above. 

He has the 24 pieces now, with the bigger batch coming later in the month. 

Last day for sending out orders is 8th Feb, until he starts again after Chinese New Year break. So, if you want one now, act fast !

I too, am waiting for the DLC version, due in a couple of months time.

Regards,


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

Ordered 3 of them


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

phlabrooy said:


> Yeah, looks like Harold sent one out already, according to the post on the other forum.
> 
> Looks pretty good. Don't think the PVD/DLC ones are ready though.
> 
> ...


That looks good. What is the watch model number? I mean before fitting the shroud.

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaand they're all gone. Wait til month's end when more will be delivered.


----------



## mhammer8 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just got one and Harold says only 2 remain... also, he says regarding the Marine Master-type bezel swap for the Baby Tunas he wants to see what kind of interest there would be in that. I would definitely be interested...


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

mhammer8 said:


> I just got one and Harold says only 2 remain... also, he says regarding the Marine Master-type bezel swap for the Baby Tunas he wants to see what kind of interest there would be in that. I would definitely be interested...


MM style bezel would be awesome. One of the things that didn't put me over the top on this model is how it looks almost identical to the old SKX monsters. Same bezel w/ same font, same dial. As if the SS shroud wasn't enough of an excuse... An MM style bezel would push me over the top to pick up an SRP


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd still like to see more clearer pictures of the caseback with the SS shroud on. I peeked in on Seikomatic's post, but the pic of the caseback was a bit dark. You could see there is a gap where the plastic shroud was, but I couldn't make out how prominent that lip is between the screw down case back and the case itself was with the SS shroud on it. (I know, I get OCD about things like that )

When you guys receive your shrouds, I'd love to see close up pics of the caseback with the SS Shroud installed. Actually, I'd love to see a whole video of you guys taking the old plast shroud off and installing the new SS shroud on


----------



## downtownfish (Nov 12, 2011)

Good caseback photos can be seen on thewatchsite.


ZASKAR36 said:


> I'd still like to see more clearer pictures of the caseback with the SS shroud on. I peeked in on Seikomatic's post, but the pic of the caseback was a bit dark. You could see there is a gap where the plastic shroud was, but I couldn't make out how prominent that lip is between the screw down case back and the case itself was with the SS shroud on it. (I know, I get OCD about things like that )
> 
> When you guys receive your shrouds, I'd love to see close up pics of the caseback with the SS Shroud installed. Actually, I'd love to see a whole video of you guys taking the old plast shroud off and installing the new SS shroud on


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i was in pretty much constant contact with Harold since yesterday and i think even i might have missed the boat. i haven't confirmed it yet. if i did i'll be disappointed, but him being in HK and everyone else here being in all different time zones, i guess i wouldn't be shocked. i paid though, so I'll just have to wait and see. already waited several months, another won't be a big deal.

and with this post I'm realizing how sucky it is to post here from my new phone...

EDIT:

Few hours later now. I couldn't STAND posting from my phone, haha, so I waited get home to comment on the MM bezel thing. I think in theory, it'd be great, and heck yea I'd probably buy one. But at that point, you are taking ALL the Monster out of the watch. To some, that might be cool, they might not like the Monsterness. Even if I bought a MM bezel for the watch, sure I'd probably put it on now and then but I'd keep both and just swap them around (especially to have the two looks of a black-faced bezel and the SS original bezel. Couple months here or there. I also think the black Shroud Monster bezel with the white numerals would be an interesting swap. All in all if Harold ends up making new bezels and keeps pumping out shrouds in black and SS he's giving this series of watch a HUGE boost to guys like us. I know purist would hate it, but basically we are getting $400 auto Tunas. =) Imagine an ALL BLACK Darth Shrouded Monster Tuna thing!! ::: faints :::

Zaskar: Just FYI, the bezels do look similar at a glance, but held in your hand, they are way different! The font on the old one isn't as sharp, the bevel of the bezel's surface (say that 3 times fast haha), and the edge of the bezel are all quite different! In fact all in all, the Shrouded Monster bezel is a bit sharper overall. And I don't mean that like 'oh, that's sharp,' I mean literally more sharp, the edges are crisper and everything where the SKX Monsters have more of a softer, rounded kind of thing about them. These are new, unique bezels to this watch! Not interchangeable or anything (not that I'm aware of). Check one out!


----------



## miketeo (Nov 19, 2008)

Just a quick note: does the should dimension look different from the black ? With ref to harold's pic. It looks fatter, thicker ? Or it's just photo playing tricks?
Many tks
Mike


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

seikomatic said:


>


Man, i love that strap! Would you mind sharing what it is?

Thanks!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

miketeo said:


> Just a quick note: does the should dimension look different from the black ? With ref to harold's pic. It looks fatter, thicker ? Or it's just photo playing tricks?
> Many tks
> Mike


It very well may be larger, but it could also just be an optical illusion. The metal shroud doesn't have those wacky cutouts that the plastic one does (Woot, thank you Harold for that =), so in that regard it should look a little thicker because it's fully rounded. But I'm going to assume any size difference will be negligible. The thing I'm looking at is the tiny tiny tiny little surface on the top of the lugs that just barely peeks out from under the shroud. When I read your post I thought, oh maybe the metal one completely covers this surface. But comparing pics, it still doesn't. So I think they are pretty dang similar and that any differences must be our eyes/brain tricking us. There's a lot of factors. One other being the slightly reflective metal surface will show light differently than the matte surface of the rubberized shrouds. Think fashion terms: 'Black is slimming'. That might be all this is!

I don't know for sure, but I'm not planning on worrying about it when it gets here!! =)

To all getting this first batch and to everyone after, IT'S TIME TO REJOICE!!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi....Could somebody in the know provide the model numbers of the watches this shroud can be fitted on?
Preferably with pictures.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> Hi....Could somebody in the know provide the model numbers of the watches this shroud can be fitted on?
> Preferably with pictures.


SRP227K1








SRP229K1








SRP231K1









The limited edition ones (1,300 pcs each):
SRP233K1








SRP234K1








SRP236K1









These baby tunas or rubber tunas more or less wanna be like their older more expensive JDM brother regular tuna SBBN015


----------



## miketeo (Nov 19, 2008)

timetellinnoob said:


> It very well may be larger, but it could also just be an optical illusion. The metal shroud doesn't have those wacky cutouts that the plastic one does (Woot, thank you Harold for that =), so in that regard it should look a little thicker because it's fully rounded. But I'm going to assume any size difference will be negligible. The thing I'm looking at is the tiny tiny tiny little surface on the top of the lugs that just barely peeks out from under the shroud. When I read your post I thought, oh maybe the metal one completely covers this surface. But comparing pics, it still doesn't. So I think they are pretty dang similar and that any differences must be our eyes/brain tricking us. There's a lot of factors. One other being the slightly reflective metal surface will show light differently than the matte surface of the rubberized shrouds. Think fashion terms: 'Black is slimming'. That might be all this is!
> 
> I don't know for sure, but I'm not planning on worrying about it when it gets here!! =)
> 
> To all getting this first batch and to everyone after, IT'S TIME TO REJOICE!!


Hi mate!!

Good observations!!
Appreciate the views, might just be my super OCD mind n 40 year old eyes!
Ha..
Cheers
Mike


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

DM71 said:


> Man, i love that strap! Would you mind sharing what it is?
> 
> Thanks!


I brought more than 1/2 dozen of this strap from Harold as well, even sold my original MM300 months ago.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks a lot.



rsimpsss said:


> SRP227K1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Fortunately I saw Harold's notification e-mail very shortly after he sent it out. Mine's on the way; very much looking forward to this mod. Though I have to say, even with the original flexi-plastic shroud, I'm enjoying my SRP far more than I thought I might. I put it on a wjean 22mm marinemaster-alike strap and it hasn't been off my wrist in weeks. Great watch for the money.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

scottymac said:


> Fortunately I saw Harold's notification e-mail very shortly after he sent it out. Mine's on the way; very much looking forward to this mod. Though I have to say, even with the original flexi-plastic shroud, I'm enjoying my SRP far more than I thought I might. I put it on a wjean 22mm marinemaster-alike strap and it hasn't been off my wrist in weeks. Great watch for the money.


How is that WJean waffle strap? Was debating whether to get one for my Sumo.

And also..can't wait to see your pics w/ Harold's shroud. As much as I would kill for a Tuna, I don't think I'll ever be able to afford one, so a SRP227 w/ Harold's shroud is looking like a good way to scratch the tuna itch


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

seikomatic said:


> I brought more than 1/2 dozen of this strap from Harold as well, even sold my original MM300 months ago.


Thanks! Are they natural rubber or silicone?


----------



## mhammer8 (Apr 12, 2011)

My Baby Tuna just arrived today (30 minutes ago) and I agree on the bezel thing, it IS much nicer than the Monster's and I understand why it's etched like this. (Sinn does it too, the bezel etching, even Seiko does it on one legit Tuna instead of inserts because it's more durable and can't break off). I just like the really old school insert ability, and being able to swap them. I want a retro font ancient one as if this thing had been used to weld piers in 1976  Also, I'm definitely going to be in the hunt for a meatball dial for it . It FEELS way nicer than I thought it would, the rubber shroud is not at all what I expected and the case/crown are massively overbuilt. 
I love this thing and totally feel justified in how badly I lusted after it for so long 



timetellinnoob said:


> Zaskar: Just FYI, the bezels do look similar at a glance, but held in your hand, they are way different! The font on the old one isn't as sharp, the bevel of the bezel's surface (say that 3 times fast haha), and the edge of the bezel are all quite different! In fact all in all, the Shrouded Monster bezel is a bit sharper overall. And I don't mean that like 'oh, that's sharp,' I mean literally more sharp, the edges are crisper and everything where the SKX Monsters have more of a softer, rounded kind of thing about them. These are new, unique bezels to this watch! Not interchangeable or anything (not that I'm aware of). Check one out!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> Zaskar: Just FYI, the bezels do look similar at a glance, but held in your hand, they are way different! The font on the old one isn't as sharp, the bevel of the bezel's surface (say that 3 times fast haha), and the edge of the bezel are all quite different! In fact all in all, the Shrouded Monster bezel is a bit sharper overall. And I don't mean that like 'oh, that's sharp,' I mean literally more sharp, the edges are crisper and everything where the SKX Monsters have more of a softer, rounded kind of thing about them. These are new, unique bezels to this watch! Not interchangeable or anything (not that I'm aware of). Check one out!


Ah Good info. I'm literally considering selling off my Monster to fund an SRP now. In some ways, I like the fact the SRP is an auto over the Tuna Quartz. So although it isn't a real Tuna...it'll be nice to have an auto tuna alternative. I also like the fact that the case size is 44mm. Thanks for the info timetell.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

scottymac said:


> Fortunately I saw Harold's notification e-mail very shortly after he sent it out. Mine's on the way; very much looking forward to this mod. Though I have to say, even with the original flexi-plastic shroud, I'm enjoying my SRP far more than I thought I might. I put it on a wjean 22mm marinemaster-alike strap and it hasn't been off my wrist in weeks. Great watch for the money.


I didn't get any kind of shipping notice, so I guess I'm on the 'next batch' list. =\



ZASKAR36 said:


> Ah Good info. I'm literally considering selling off my Monster to fund an SRP now. In some ways, I like the fact the SRP is an auto over the Tuna Quartz. So although it isn't a real Tuna...it'll be nice to have an auto tuna alternative. I also like the fact that the case size is 44mm. Thanks for the info timetell.


44mm? Hmm. I measured mine lastnight, across the bottom, one shroud-edge to the other, and it came out at 48mm.

Don't sell your original Monster though! I guess unless if you HAVE to, hehe. Which probably is what you are saying. But the main reason I wouldn't sell mine is it was my first Seiko diver (I'm a sentimental fool, I probably wouldn't sell any of the watches in my sig). I actually had it shelved for a while, but have recently had it back in the rotation and I like it again.

But when I get this SRP armored up in the SS, it's rocketing straight back into the rotation (I've had it shelved in anticipation of the shroud, to kind of forget about it and re-introduce it to myself with the new shroud). When I first saw pics of the SRP227 I knew instantly I had to have one. The SS shroud was a fool's dream back then (a whole year ago, lol) but thank god for Harold. 'The' Tuna was one of the first Seikos I was in absolute awe of, and when I found out the price that pretty much took getting one off the table permanently (can't justify that price at my lifestyle). So this is the closest thing I'll ever have to it , barring some random financial miracle!


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

ZASKAR36 said:


> How is that WJean waffle strap? Was debating whether to get one for my Sumo.


Aside from the fact that it doesn't bear the Seiko name on it, you'd swear it was the real thing. wjean's version may be slightly (and I mean very slightly) more flexible than the Seiko original, but in my mind its a 1:1 aesthetic and functional equivalent. Given the difference in prices between the wjean and the Seiko original, I'd not hesitate to recommend wjean's without reservation. (Plus he threw in another waffle in _orange_...lol. Not sure I'll ever use that one, but I appreciate the thought.)


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> I didn't get any kind of shipping notice, so I guess I'm on the 'next batch' list. =\
> 
> 44mm? Hmm. I measured mine lastnight, across the bottom, one shroud-edge to the other, and it came out at 48mm.
> 
> Don't sell your original Monster though! I guess unless if you HAVE to, hehe. Which probably is what you are saying. But the main reason I wouldn't sell mine is it was my first Seiko diver (I'm a sentimental fool, I probably wouldn't sell any of the watches in my sig). I actually had it shelved for a while, but have recently had it back in the rotation and I like it again. But when I get this SRP armored up in the SS, it's rocketing straight back into the rotation. For some reason when I first saw pics of the SRP227 I knew instantly I had to have one. The SS shroud was a fool's dream back then (a whole year ago, lol) but thank god for Harold. 'The' Tuna was one of the first Seikos I was in absolute awe of, and when I found out the price that pretty much took getting one off the table permanently (can't justify that price at my lifestyle). So this is the closest thing I'll ever have to it , barring some random financial miracle!


48mm!...EVEN BETTER hehe. I love big tool divers  I would actually like to hold onto my original monster and pass it on to my son when he hits highschool. We'll see how things go. I want too many watches and never have enough money LOL.



scottymac said:


> Aside from the fact that it doesn't bear the Seiko name on it, you'd swear it was the real thing. wjean's version may be slightly (and I mean very slightly) more flexible than the Seiko original, but in my mind its a 1:1 aesthetic and functional equivalent. Given the difference in prices between the wjean and the Seiko original, I'd not hesitate to recommend wjean's without reservation. (Plus he threw in another waffle in _orange_...lol. Not sure I'll ever use that one, but I appreciate the thought.)


Thanks Scotty. I was wondering how close it was to the original. I'm sold. I tried going onto his ebay store last night, but all I see are the special 19mm waffles for the 6309s. I guess I'll try messaging him and see if he has any 20mm for sale. Probably will buy 2. One for my Sumo and the other for my Spork


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

View attachment 967450

With the incoming steel shroud and the black original shroud, this modded SRP227 will be my chameleon watch


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

robbie409 said:


> View attachment 967450
> 
> With the incoming steel shroud and the black original shroud, this modded SRP227 will be my chameleon watch


Wanna swap movements? ;p


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

With?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

robbie409 said:


> With?


The stock white one, with spanish/english, haha. I'm not serious though... I mean I am, but I'm not. Cause I don't think anyone would make that swap =).

I just have no idea where I'd look for a black 4r36 with roman numerals.


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh, I did not switch the movement, I have a bunch of date wheels and day discs in stock. I am getting an SRP233 from a friend, he wants me to make them black too.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

robbie409 said:


> Oh, I did not switch the movement, I have a bunch of date wheels and day discs in stock. I am getting an SRP233 from a friend, he wants me to make them black too.


Are the 7s26 and 4r26 date wheels and day discs interchangeable? I know the 4r36 is sort of an 'evolved' 7s26, so this wouldn't shock me...


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes but you need to be a bit alert.
day discs with crown at 3 or 4 are different 
date wheel from a and b movements are different from c movements (7s2/36 A,B or C)
4r36 is new, I think date wheels of that one are like the 7s2/36 C)


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Mine showed up today. Really happy with it; the fit is precise and the stainless really elevates the look and feel of the watch.

For anyone who is wondering:

-The correct hex key (allen wrench) is 1.5mm. Be careful putting the screws back in, they are coated from the factory with a bit of thread locker and this can make them feel tight when you re-install. Clean off the threads with a brush or rag if you can. Go slow when you thread them back in so you don't start crooked and strip them.

-Recommend using something plastic to prize off the rubberized shroud so as to not scratch up the case. I used a plastic tool that's used for separating smartphone cases. Worked well, but I had a heck of a time getting it off the crown.

Kudos to Harold for once again coming through with a great mod and typically excellent service.


----------



## melfiz (Aug 15, 2008)

rsr911 said:


> Here is the email I received from Harold last night:
> "Hi Owen,I have 24 pieces with me now and price is US$88 each shipped by registered air mail.
> Best,
> Harold"
> ...


Price of 88usd ?more ex den original tuna stainless shroud from thongsia.. I thought i saw someone post harold mention is 58-68usd only..if ss is 88usd, den pvd version will be 98-108usd,prices i hope harold can revised for it, someone can correct me if i were wrong..


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

WOW really looks stunning. Congrats!!!!
-O



scottymac said:


> Mine showed up today. Really happy with it; the fit is precise and the stainless really elevates the look and feel of the watch.
> 
> For anyone who is wondering:
> 
> ...


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

scottymac said:


> Mine showed up today. Really happy with it; the fit is precise and the stainless really elevates the look and feel of the watch.
> 
> For anyone who is wondering:
> 
> ...


Definitely looks FANTASTIC Scotty.










Does the lip next to the case back left by the plastic shroud bother you at all, when wearing the watch?


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Definitely looks FANTASTIC Scotty.
> 
> Does the lip next to the case back left by the plastic shroud bother you at all, when wearing the watch?


Thanks!

No, doesn't bother me at all; other than the slight increase in weight, it doesn't feel any different on the wrist. Now, if I hold my wrist up to eye level and look for the gap between my wrist and where the rubber shroud was, I suppose it looks kind of odd, but for all intents and purposes, it's unnoticeable. Certainly nowhere near enough of an issue for me to forego the mod...my opinion of course. Fortunately the watch sits pretty flat to begin with, so not that big of a design compromise.


----------



## europeendless (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't stop looking at the pictures, haha. The Tuna Can is just my favorite watch design ever. Funny to think that about a year ago I thought it was literally the ugliest thing I'd ever seen and had no idea why anyone would pay money for it. Can't wait to see the PVD shroud, as well. Kinda makes me regret selling my SRP (although it did fund a real Tuna purchase...); I will probably pick up another one in the future if these shrouds remain available enough.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

melfiz said:


> Price of 88usd ?more ex den original tuna stainless shroud from thongsia.. I thought i saw someone post harold mention is 58-68usd only..if ss is 88usd, den pvd version will be 98-108usd,prices i hope harold can revised for it, someone can correct me if i were wrong..


That was the original estimate. The project went through a couple delays and tweaks and the price ended up being more at the end. This isn't at all unusual for this type of project.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

scottymac said:


> Mine showed up today. Really happy with it; the fit is precise and the stainless really elevates the look and feel of the watch.
> 
> For anyone who is wondering:
> 
> ...



View attachment 970782
View attachment 970783


Good lord.......................... amazing.

The initial pics of it on the LE/copper/bronze monster were good enough, but here on the regular model... dear god. Incredible. Looks awesome with that MMesque (Assuming Wjean) strap too, even though I generally don't like that strap. Along with the shroud I ordered a domed sapphire... I think adding those will make it the 'ultimate edition' of this watch, save for adding a black movement, which I will plan on doing eventually; or at least having the discs changed. I'm just overwhelmed, I'm on the verge of fangirling here... fangirling _hardcore_. Like throwing my panties onstage at the Beatles hardcore. AND I'M A DUDE. Right from the start I've been championing this series of watches, I'm soooooo glad Harold got behind the stainless shroud and made it a reality. Less than a year after it hit, too.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> ... I'm just overwhelmed, I'm on the verge of fangirling here... fangirling _hardcore_. Like throwing my panties onstage at the Beatles hardcore. AND I'M A DUDE....


What, too much? hehe


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ahem... uh... Anyway, lol... 

I was wondering, as I don't think I've seen it mention before. I know people had concerns over the gap with the new shroud and the case and the caseback... had anyone considered using a different caseback? An SKX one or a display caseback? I know it would probably create another gap with the lug areas.... but I was just curious as I don't think I've seen anyone mention this as a possible alternative.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> ahem... uh... Anyway, lol...
> 
> I was wondering, as I don't think I've seen it mention before. I know people had concerns over the gap with the new shroud and the case and the caseback... had anyone considered using a different caseback? An SKX one or a display caseback? I know it would probably create another gap with the lug areas.... but I was just curious as I don't think I've seen anyone mention this as a possible alternative.


I don't think there is much you can do about the gap. The gap isn't created by the case back. The gap is created by how the case itself was manufactured to fit with the wrapping plastic shroud. And since there is no way for SS to wrap around the case, the gap is created.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ZASKAR36 said:


> I don't think there is much you can do about the gap. The gap isn't created by the case back. The gap is created by how the case itself was manufactured to fit with the wrapping plastic shroud. And since there is no way for SS to wrap around the case, the gap is created.


No I know, but I know some others were freaking out about it. I wasn't one of them. I was just offering an alternative to people. If a lower profile caseback is used, it might bring the watch lower, and you wouldn't see the gap as much. Plus the stock caseback has that sharp edge to it, and I think that's also what made people think it looked odd.


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

The original caseback is lower than an SKX caseback.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> No I know, but I know some others were freaking out about it. I wasn't one of them. I was just offering an alternative to people. If a lower profile caseback is used, it might bring the watch lower, and you wouldn't see the gap as much. Plus the stock caseback has that sharp edge to it, and I think that's also what made people think it looked odd.


ah...gotcha


----------



## downtownfish (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like it could be fixed by milling two inserts to make up the gap. Attach them to the shroud with two counter sunk screws on each side. It looks like there is enough meat on the shroud to tap it. I don't think that would be cost effective or necessary.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I picked up a 1.5mm hex tool today and decided to take the shroud off my SRP. Now I'm seeing the shape of the caseback underneath wasn't at all like I imagined. It's got that bevel to it on the outside, but underneath, it's all squared off. So that's interesting. But again, I have always been 'OK' with the gap (go back and check my initial posts on the shroud, I would have taken whichever version Harold put out, gaps or no =), so _I'm_ not worried about it. I know that it was a dealbreaker to some people though, so I was just trying to offer a solution to anyone. Guess it's not worth looking into, haha.

While I have the shroud off (I'm actually not going to bother putting it back on) I decided I'd try taking off the bezel since it was so hard to turn (and had been for a few months), nearly impossible within reason. I was trying to be super careful but I still managed to slightly gouge the case. I used tape all over but the screwdriver I used (I don't have the right kind of knife and knives seem dangerous putting THAT much pressure onto it) bit right through the tape... but, I of course chose a spot on the watch (around the 25 minute mark) that's always going to be under the shroud, so, no biggie in the long run. This is actually the first time I've been successful taking a bezel off, every other time I've tried I didn't have a place to get anything under it to remove it, not without doing damage to the watch or myself. Anyhow, there seemed to be a couple little chunky black bits in the bezel workings. Not sure what, but I picked them out. After popping it back on, I can turn it a little easier but it's not what I was hoping for... But it's useable now, which is good.. I think it's the rubber gasket in there, that's what makes it feel like it's too hard to turn. It definitely wasn't the click ring being bent too far up; if anything I tried to tune them down a little bit. When I have the sapphire put in I'll have whoever does it lube the bezel, hopefully that will complete the issue...


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> I picked up a 1.5mm hex tool today and decided to take the shroud off my SRP. Now I'm seeing the shape of the caseback underneath wasn't at all like I imagined. It's got that bevel to it on the outside, but underneath, it's all squared off. So that's interesting. But again, I have always been 'OK' with the gap (go back and check my initial posts on the shroud, I would have taken whichever version Harold put out, gaps or no =), so _I'm_ not worried about it. I know that it was a dealbreaker to some people though, so I was just trying to offer a solution to anyone. Guess it's not worth looking into, haha.
> 
> While I have the shroud off (I'm actually not going to bother putting it back on) I decided I'd try taking off the bezel since it was so hard to turn (and had been for a few months), nearly impossible within reason. I was trying to be super careful but I still managed to slightly gouge the case. I used tape all over but the screwdriver I used (I don't have the right kind of knife and knives seem dangerous putting THAT much pressure onto it) bit right through the tape... but, I of course chose a spot on the watch (around the 25 minute mark) that's always going to be under the shroud, so, no biggie in the long run. This is actually the first time I've been successful taking a bezel off, every other time I've tried I didn't have a place to get anything under it to remove it, not without doing damage to the watch or myself. Anyhow, there seemed to be a couple little chunky black bits in the bezel workings. Not sure what, but I picked them out. After popping it back on, I can turn it a little easier but it's not what I was hoping for... But it's useable now, which is good.. I think it's the rubber gasket in there, that's what makes it feel like it's too hard to turn. It definitely wasn't the click ring being bent too far up; if anything I tried to tune them down a little bit. When I have the sapphire put in I'll have whoever does it lube the bezel, hopefully that will complete the issue...


Definitely need to lube the gasket. I had the same issue with my Spork. I popped off the bezel, lubed the gasket with a silicon based lube...popped everything back into place and it was butter smooth after


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Definitely need to lube the gasket. I had the same issue with my Spork. I popped off the bezel, lubed the gasket with a silicon based lube...popped everything back into place and it was butter smooth after


What's something I could use that can be picked up locally?


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> What's something I could use that can be picked up locally?


Just go to Home Depot or Lowes in your area. They'll have silicone based lube. Any will do. I bought my lube at Home Depot


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Just go to Home Depot or Lowes in your area. They'll have silicone based lube. Any will do. I bought my lube at Home Depot


That's where I was earlier when I bought the hex tool. =/ haha. Though I didn't have plans to remove the bezel at that point...


----------



## Stike1964 (May 25, 2009)

Auto parts stores sell tiny tubes of "di-electric" grease. These are silicone based and industrial strength.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Just an updated pic. Now it's _really_ a chunk of steel.


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

WOW!! Beautiful!



scottymac said:


> Just an updated pic. Now it's _really_ a chunk of steel.


----------



## Stike1964 (May 25, 2009)

Wow Scottymac, looks great! I'm thinking mesh for mine?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm at a Lowe's right now and I see a silicone based lubricant... it looks like liquid form... I was picturing it would be in sort of a greasy/thick form... is this stuff ok to use?

EDIT: Eh, I went for it. I put it on, I'm not sure how much would be enough so I wet a q-tip with the stuff and swiped around the inside of the bezel over the rubber and popped it on. I *think* it's spinning a little better. I'll have to see how it goes when the shroud is on it. It's definitely easier to turn than it was before I did anything to it, but I'm not sure if the lube improved it a whole ton... it's for sure useable now, though. I could *barely* move it a few days ago.



scottymac said:


> Just an updated pic. Now it's _really_ a chunk of steel.


How does it look with the stock bracelet? I've loved the bracelet, ironically on SKXs rather than the SRP, but I'm curious to see how it looks where it should be. I love the SRP bracelet because it looks like a beefed up Oyster, and I love the look of that tuna that's all silver with the oyster on it. Might be trying to mimic that, haha.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Have anyone else's shown up yet? Mine was shipped Monday, the dang tracking still hasn't updated yet...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Mine did a couple of days back though I am still waiting for the SRP that I ordered.


Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

timetellinnoob said:


> Have anyone else's shown up yet? Mine was shipped Monday, the dang tracking still hasn't updated yet...


Mine just arrived in today's mail. Can't wait to install.


----------



## Stike1964 (May 25, 2009)

When did you guys order?


----------



## arr (Aug 18, 2007)

Ordered mine the last day Harold could ship before CNY.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

fatehbajwa said:


> Mine did a couple of days back though I am still waiting for the SRP that I ordered.
> 
> Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


So which model SRP did you order in the end ?

Regards,


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

phlabrooy said:


> So which model SRP did you order in the end ?
> 
> Regards,


The one suggested by you, Sir. 227. The wait for it continues. 

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

fatehbajwa said:


> The one suggested by you, Sir. 227. The wait for it continues.
> 
> Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


HaHaHa....

Great choice ! You definitely won't regret it, my friend ! 
You are soon going to have a great little Tuna look-a-like.

Don't forget those pics, when it's done ......

Regards, and enjoy your watch.


----------



## mhammer8 (Apr 12, 2011)

I think it turned out well with the Wjean Omega mesh on it, too...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

How's the original bracelet?


Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh boy I can't wait. Just got my SRP227, ordered the Shroud and waiting for the new shipment to arrive. I'm also going with a domned Sapphire lens, and his waffle strap. I'm new to all this, does anyone know where I can get black day/date wheels in other than English? Thanks Everyone


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

View attachment 988053


After 5 days of no updates at ALL to my tracking, this afternoon it somehow tracked right at the local post office, no customs holdups or anything!!

I expected it to be hefty but it has very little weight at all! Getting this shroud basically checks off a box I made when I first came to this board... when I first came here I saw Tunas and how much they cost, the realization I'd probably never own one... =\ ... but this shroud fulfills that initial dream of having a metal-shrouded Seiko that's _like_ a Tuna, haha. I'll gladly take the technicality! Still to come: I got a sapphire with the shroud, and the only other thing I want to have done is have the day/date over to black Roman or Kanji. Hopefully can get those done in the next couple months!

I'll try to take a couple decent wrist shots at work tonight. But I'm gonna make you guys wait for them!! Lol


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

View attachment 988598


View attachment 988599


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 988598
> 
> 
> View attachment 988599


Man that looks good. SRP is definitely on my list now.


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

How's the original bracelet?

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper

Love the bracelets..

Got the Sekio 227 and swaped bracelets with my Seiko sbbn017.. Now my daily watch is the Tuna, and my summer beater the Seiko 227.. Also consider the ss shroud for my 227


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Aren't Tunas 20mm? How'd you get a 22mm bracelet onto that Tuna?

I'll take a pic or 2 with the stock bracelet and try to have them up tomorrow. That's one shot no one's managed to put up yet. Seen mesh and other bracelets, but not the stock. =) Personally I'm finding I'm digging the watch on the Maratac elite (which I normally have on an SKX). When I first got the shrouded monster I had the Maratac elite on it most of the time. It's light, it doesn't add wrist height (which I'm not usually picky about, but I'm wearing long sleeve shirts a bit more in casual situations now) like a Nato or Zulu would... I just ordered 2 more Maratacs from countycomm because I can't think they are going to last forever. The only decent choice he had left were with white stitching, so I grabbed them while I could. They'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

View attachment 990162


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Does anyone have this on the SRP229?








Pictures please.


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

View attachment 990306


View attachment 990308


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

robbie409 said:


> View attachment 990162


Is that the original bracelet?

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> Aren't Tunas 20mm? How'd you get a 22mm bracelet onto that Tuna?
> 
> .


Tunas is also 22mm just like the Baby tuna!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Henrik A said:


> Tunas is also 22mm just like the Baby tuna!


Seriously? I've been operating under the delusion for the last 2 years that Tunas only ran 20mm straps... maybe just some of them?


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> Seriously? I've been operating under the delusion for the last 2 years that Tunas only ran 20mm straps... maybe just some of them?


Seiko sbbn015 and 017 = 22mm

Dont know about the rest?


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

rsimpsss said:


> Does anyone have this on the SRP229?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean does anyone have the steel shroud on the SRP229. All I've seen so far here is it on the SRP227.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

Henrik A said:


> Seiko sbbn015 and 017 = 22mm
> 
> Dont know about the rest?


I know all tunas vintage and modern day ones have 22mm lugs.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's some on the stock bracelet:

View attachment 990630


View attachment 990631


View attachment 990632


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Henrik A said:


> Seiko sbbn015 and 017 = 22mm
> 
> Dont know about the rest?





rsimpsss said:


> I know all tunas vintage and modern day ones have 22mm lugs.


Hmm, ok. I guess I just had one of those 'think something for a long time, certain it's right without really giving a second thought, only to find out it was wrong the whole time' kinda moments. Must not have been paying attention to Tuna talk and/or reviews and such cause I certainly missed this little tidbit... =)


----------



## Wild Bill (May 20, 2012)

Wish Yobokies would get back to me, I emailed him a couple of weeks ago. Wish I could take a month or two off for our new year.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Wild Bill said:


> Wish Yobokies would get back to me, I emailed him a couple of weeks ago. Wish I could take a month or two off for our new year.


I sent him an email on 2/27...he responded within hours, regarding the Shroud:

"Sorry they will be here next week."


----------



## Wild Bill (May 20, 2012)

Do you have a better email address for him? Maybe the one I found in my search was bad.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the email address. Much appreciated! Bill


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> Here's some on the stock bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 990630
> 
> ...


Looks good to me. I'll stick to the stock bracelet.

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## zeetes (Jan 9, 2013)

spuds288 said:


> I sent him an email on 2/27...he responded within hours, regarding the Shroud:
> 
> "Sorry they will be here next week."


i emailed him early last month and he gave the same time frame estimate.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> Looks good to me. I'll stick to the stock bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


Thanks, haha. I'm all over the place with it, bracelet, Zulu, Maratec, over to Nato, back to bracelet, etc. It looks awesome on ALL of them.

Taking it in tomorrow to have the domed sapphire installed...


----------



## zeetes (Jan 9, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> Thanks, haha. I'm all over the place with it, bracelet, Zulu, Maratec, over to Nato, back to bracelet, etc. It looks awesome on ALL of them.
> 
> Taking it in tomorrow to have the domed sapphire installed...


i decided to go with a zulu/4 ring nato today. 
View attachment 997099


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

Recieved a Picture of my bday present to myself. Can wait to get my hands on it. I'm guessing the SS shrouds are back in stock.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Picked up the watch from Frank @ Seiko Time Zone in Costa Mesa (some times they can get stuff done same day, but I had to wait overnight-- not too big a deal). Had my yobokies sapphire added. My first experience with this place, and it went great. Frank is a nice guy and knows his Seikos. It's nice to talk to someone who knows what's up. This place was recommended to me thru Shannon/Spring-Diver.

These are the first pics I took immediately after picking up the watch and getting in my car.

View attachment 998355


View attachment 998356


View attachment 998357


It's slightly domed with a subtle blue anti-reflect coating in there. Awesome. I now believe I have the version of the watch that Seiko _should_ be selling for itself! Still trying to track down a black Roman Numeral day/date disc setup, and I'll have Frank add those in too. That will be my ultimate version of this watch!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> Picked up the watch from Frank @ Seiko Time Zone in Costa Mesa (some times they can get stuff done same day, but I had to wait overnight-- not too big a deal). Had my yobokies sapphire added. My first experience with this place, and it went great. Frank is a nice guy and knows his Seikos. It's nice to talk to someone who knows what's up. This place was recommended to me thru Shannon/Spring-Diver.
> 
> These are the first pics I took immediately after picking up the watch and getting in my car.
> 
> ...


Dang that looks good! Congrats. I definitely want to do get an SRP227 and do the same SS shroud and sapphire.


----------



## zeetes (Jan 9, 2013)

ordered my ss shroud from Harold less than an hour ago. he had 4 left in stock excluding mine.


----------



## Stike1964 (May 25, 2009)

zeetes said:


> ordered my ss shroud from Harold less than an hour ago. he had 4 left in stock excluding mine.


Mine left Hong Kong yesterday!!!

Anxiously waiting.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Considering how quick the things blasted out of Harold's hands I'm surprised we aren't seeing more of these mods showing up. Maybe people are just replacing their shrouds and leaving them alone after that... I was hoping to see a lot more part swapping with this series! =)


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm still waiting for the watch to arrive!


Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## timten (Sep 24, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> Considering how quick the things blasted out of Harold's hands I'm surprised we aren't seeing more of these mods showing up. Maybe people are just replacing their shrouds and leaving them alone after that... I was hoping to see a lot more part swapping with this series! =)


I really wanted to change the day/date wheel but couldnt find a source. I asked Harold and he didn't have any. I was thinking of having Harold hold my watch but got impatient. Does anyone know where I can get black day/date wheel's? I might change them out next month.


----------



## nylofi (Jan 27, 2012)

Is it true that Harold is working on a more Tuna-like replacement bezel for the SRP227?


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

I ordered my SS shroud from Harold on Monday and he had 15 left excluding mine. That's a good take rate - 15 (Mon) to 4 (Thu). 

I only ordered my 227, AFTER I got hold of the SS shroud. Otherwise, I probably would have picked up a SKX009.

This will be the first new Seiko that I have purchased.

________________________________________________________

I got home after posting this and the SPR227 was sitting at home in a nice box - cool beans! Now I just have to wait for the shroud to arrive...


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

I ordered a shroud this week but haven't heard back from Harold yet... I hope it's in the mail because I ordered the watch from Skywatches yesterday. I love this set up, I can't wait!


----------



## limo (Mar 14, 2011)

After seeing this thread, i ordered a srp227. now waiting for postman for the watch as well as the ss shroud..... 
Some pics when i receive the watch ...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

View attachment 1001886


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Is anyone else's bezel *extremely* hard to turn? I've lubed it twice (silicone based lube, as suggested), even removed the click ring. Can't figure it out, now it's REALLY hard to turn.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> Is anyone else's bezel *extremely* hard to turn? I've lubed it twice (silicone based lube, as suggested), even removed the click ring. Can't figure it out, now it's REALLY hard to turn.


With the new shroud around it, I had forgotten that the bezel turned. I just tried it after reading your post and it is as smooth as ever.

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> With the new shroud around it, I had forgotten that the bezel turned. I just tried it after reading your post and it is as smooth as ever.
> 
> Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


I mean I've had bezels that were easy to turn and some that were a little tougher, but this is the hardest bezel to turn I've had on a watch that I wear often. I figured lubing it and/or taking out the click ring would take out 90% of the resistance but daaaaaang, it's like not even funny. I'm cracking and chipping my fingernails trying to turn this mofo, my fingertips themselves have nowhere close to a hope of gaining adequate purchase to turn it... I have to take the watch off _and_ use both thumbnails in unison to turn it, virtually making the whole process pointless if I can't turn it easily with 2 fingers.

based on my time in this forum I'm about the least OCD guy here, but this is crazy. So I'm not like 'boo hoo it turns hard' but it really turns OK and I'm being picky. REALLY, It almost feels like it's not meant to move at all. But I've already exhausted the only 2 options I thought I had... what's next, remove the o-ring? Try sourcing a new bezel?


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> I mean I've had bezels that were easy to turn and some that were a little tougher, but this is the hardest bezel to turn I've had on a watch that I wear often. I figured lubing it and/or taking out the click ring would take out 90% of the resistance but daaaaaang, it's like not even funny. I'm cracking and chipping my fingernails trying to turn this mofo, my fingertips themselves have nowhere close to a hope of gaining adequate purchase to turn it... I have to take the watch off _and_ use both thumbnails in unison to turn it, virtually making the whole process pointless if I can't turn it easily with 2 fingers.
> 
> based on my time in this forum I'm about the least OCD guy here, but this is crazy. So I'm not like 'boo hoo it turns hard' but it really turns OK and I'm being picky. REALLY, It almost feels like it's not meant to move at all. But I've already exhausted the only 2 options I thought I had... what's next, remove the o-ring? Try sourcing a new bezel?


Had the same issue when i first got my 233. What i did was push down on the bezel while turning it. After that it was all ok.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> I mean I've had bezels that were easy to turn and some that were a little tougher, but this is the hardest bezel to turn I've had on a watch that I wear often. I figured lubing it and/or taking out the click ring would take out 90% of the resistance but daaaaaang, it's like not even funny. I'm cracking and chipping my fingernails trying to turn this mofo, my fingertips themselves have nowhere close to a hope of gaining adequate purchase to turn it... I have to take the watch off _and_ use both thumbnails in unison to turn it, virtually making the whole process pointless if I can't turn it easily with 2 fingers.
> 
> based on my time in this forum I'm about the least OCD guy here, but this is crazy. So I'm not like 'boo hoo it turns hard' but it really turns OK and I'm being picky. REALLY, It almost feels like it's not meant to move at all. But I've already exhausted the only 2 options I thought I had... what's next, remove the o-ring? Try sourcing a new bezel?


Was it turning easier with the original plastic shroud?
Just a thought.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> Was it turning easier with the original plastic shroud?
> Just a thought.


It turned OK when I first got it, so technically yes. I wore the watch off and on for most of the next year but by the time I removed the plastic shroud in anticipation for the SS shroud, it was already hard to turn; had been for months. When I first removed the bezel I picked some gunk out from the workings, and figured that was what made it spin so bad. Then when I put it back on I tricked myself into thinking it was OK because I didn't have a shroud on it and I could get full grip on it. But the shroud not only 'guards' half the bezel from being gripped, it also decreases what you CAN grip. But it's like that both ways, plastic shroud or SS.

It is possible I got the wrong kind of lube? When I was told 'silicone based' I figured it would kind of be greasy/creamy. But it's liquid. Is that correct? Dupont Teflon lube, good for rubber, metal, plastic, wood.

I uh... I didn't read the back of the bottle, it says 'shake well', and I know I didn't shake it before applying it...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Tried something new... removed the bezel again (thank god it's easy with this model, just had to learn the wrong way first d'oh). Actually shook the bottle of lube. Cleaned off the old stuff just to not be adding another layer. Put the click ring back in. Lubed the inner surface AND the ratcheting grooves. Put the bezel back on... I can now turn it while on the wrist... it's not great, but it does work. I have to grip it pretty hard...


----------



## limo (Mar 14, 2011)

Guys, need help here. Just received the ss shroud from Harold. 
The ss shroud do not approve sit properly onto the watch.
Do I need to file down the ss shroud?
Pics later when I use pc.


----------



## Ardy (Sep 17, 2011)

am i the only guy who thinks the watch looks better with the black plastic shroud ?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Ardy said:


> am i the only guy who thinks the watch looks better with the black plastic shroud ?


You're becoming the minority, haha. If it were a black metal shroud to begin with it would have been pretty cool. OR if it didn't have those wacky cutouts... if it were just smooth and straight all the way around that alone would have been a 1000% improvement.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

limo said:


> Guys, need help here. Just received the ss shroud from Harold.
> The ss shroud do not approve sit properly onto the watch.
> Do I need to file down the ss shroud?
> Pics later when I use pc.


Not at all.....just push it in and it should fit. It's a tight fit, so it takes just a little bit of forcing but definitely no filing is required.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> Tried something new... removed the bezel again (thank god it's easy with this model, just had to learn the wrong way first d'oh). Actually shook the bottle of lube. Cleaned off the old stuff just to not be adding another layer. Put the click ring back in. Lubed the inner surface AND the ratcheting grooves. Put the bezel back on... I can now turn it while on the wrist... it's not great, but it does work. I have to grip it pretty hard...


Better than befrore....


----------



## limo (Mar 14, 2011)

Thks, let me try again later when reach home.
Hope it can fix smoothly .. 

Edit:
Tried again, yes, a little force is required. But the result is very good
View attachment 1011323
View attachment 1011324

View attachment 1011326


Thanks everyone for the help..



fatehbajwa said:


> Not at all.....just push it in and it should fit. It's a tight fit, so it takes just a little bit of forcing but definitely no filing is required.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Looks awesome, limo! I've got my shroud, now I'm just waiting on the watch, hopefully it'll be here this week sometime!


----------



## limo (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks!
Guess you are looking forward for this..
Hope that enjoy the watch more with the SS shroud like i do. 
The SS shroud really bring the watch to around level.
Remember to post some picture..



Rentacop said:


> Looks awesome, limo! I've got my shroud, now I'm just waiting on the watch, hopefully it'll be here this week sometime!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

limo said:


> Thks, let me try again later when reach home.
> Hope it can fix smoothly ..
> 
> Edit:
> ...


Looking great.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

In anticipation of getting the SRP227 and installing the shroud I've got a couple of questions for you guys that have done it:
1-Do you have to remove the caseback to get the plastic shroud off?
2- The tool required to remove the screws is a 1.5 mm hex driver?
Sorry if these've been asked already!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Rentacop said:


> In anticipation of getting the SRP227 and installing the shroud I've got a couple of questions for you guys that have done it:
> 1-Do you have to remove the caseback to get the plastic shroud off?
> 2- The tool required to remove the screws is a 1.5 mm hex driver?
> Sorry if these've been asked already!


No you can remove the shroud by simply 'peeling' it off over the crown (make sure the crown is tightened down as normal) and yes it's a 1.5mm hex.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the quick responses! I haven't been this excited about a new watch for a while!!! I'm hoping it scratches the itch for a tuna....


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Rentacop said:


> Thanks for the quick responses! I haven't been this excited about a new watch for a while!!! *I'm hoping it scratches the itch for a tuna*....


It's working so far for me, but of course I do realize it's not the same thing... I also bought a domed sapphire for mine and that tweaks it up another notch above JUST a shroud swap. About the last thing it needs is black day/date discs to really drive it home for me... I know it's got nothing to do with JDM but the black day/date just give it that look to me.

Still trying to source black day/date with roman days. No one seems to have them. And from what I understand they are even compatible with certain versions of 7s26/36's...

If I had the mod skills I wish I had (and hope to learn) I would love to see what it would look like to drop an SKX dial/handset in, that would give it the ultimate Tuna-like look.


----------



## downtownfish (Nov 12, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> It's working so far for me, but of course I do realize it's not the same thing... I also bought a domed sapphire for mine and that tweaks it up another notch above JUST a shroud swap. About the last thing it needs is black day/date discs to really drive it home for me... I know it's got nothing to do with JDM but the black day/date just give it that look to me.
> 
> Still trying to source black day/date with roman days. No one seems to have them. And from what I understand they are even compatible with certain versions of 7s26/36's...
> 
> If I had the mod skills I wish I had (and hope to learn) I would love to see what it would look like to drop an SKX dial/handset in, that would give it the ultimate Tuna-like look.


I am thinking the same think. I am going to try to swap the dial out for a skx dial. I am hoping the chapter ring designed for a monster will fit it with the SKX dial. I don't think a normal SKX chapter ring will fit.


----------



## zeetes (Jan 9, 2013)

mine arrived yesterday, so far i love it.
View attachment 1014802


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

I must have gotten an off spec shroud. I had to press down fairly hard to get it on. It scratched the heck out of the lugs and didn't allow the bezel to turn because the two surfaces were rubbing. I hate to say it but it looks like some pretty poor quality control. Not impressed at all.


----------



## jopsiawe (Jan 12, 2013)

Rentacop said:


> I must have gotten an off spec shroud. I had to press down fairly hard to get it on. It scratched the heck out of the lugs and didn't allow the bezel to turn because the two surfaces were rubbing. I hate to say it but it looks like some pretty poor quality control. Not impressed at all.


Same here, but I didn't force it, had to file a little off the part that touches the lugs, but still got scratched a little.

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Rentacop said:


> I must have gotten an off spec shroud. I had to press down fairly hard to get it on. It scratched the heck out of the lugs and didn't allow the bezel to turn because the two surfaces were rubbing. I hate to say it but it looks like some pretty poor quality control. Not impressed at all.


Similar experience here. I couldn't apply simple force, I had to hammer this thing down, and still it didn't line up how I expected. The bezel was hard to turn, so I removed the shroud, and put it back on. The bezel works ok now, but still not as good as before. Good looks, just wish it was an easier fit.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

My bezel had problems before the shroud even came. I think it's an unfortunate side effect of the style of grips and the shroud actually blocking how much of it you can grip and turn. Before, I was in the 'awww, a new style bezel will take all the monster out of it' but now I'm much more willing to give a new bezel a chance based on how hard mine is to turn. I even took out the click ring and tried it and it was STILL hard to turn! I can live with it as is but if Yobokies or heck even the Murphy bezel fellow would like to create some options, I'd be all ears! I think a design should be made with real TEETH, that you can really grip. Not something smooth and shiny that my fingers would just glide over.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Well I finally got it all together. It took a few hours of filing and sanding but it is installed on the watch and I'm able to turn the bezel. I actually went as far as to file down the grips on the outer edge of the bezel. It didn't turn out too bad, it's got a few scratches and the finish on the outside of the bezel got messed up. Check it out:
View attachment 1016143

View attachment 1016144


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

Last month, I bought a Baby Tuna. And I contacted Harold for one of his shrouds. Luckily, he was able to send me one. The envelop with (the perfectly packed!) shroud arrived yesterday evening. This morning I replaced the shroud. I had plans for a step by step guide, but things turned out to be a little different.

First, the shroud is a fine piece of engineering. CNC'ed I think. When you look at it, the first thought is: '$88.00? - well I couldn't achieve that result for the money!' Which is a credit to Harold's suppliers.

The black shroud comes of pretty quick, but there are some observations. You need a 1.5mm allen key. The screws unlock easily. Not too easy, I'm happy to tell you. 
Start pulling off the shroud on the opposite side of the crown. I comes of without any hassle. The crown side needs more attention: make sure that the crown is SCREWED IN. That way, you won't put stress on the stem when you pull off the shroud. 
I applied a drop of silicone spray with the tip of a wooden tooth pick between the black shroud and the crown to make it easier to come off. I gently pulled the shroud like pulling a sweater over your head and turned the shroud gently clockwise. That way I was certain that the crown wouldn't unscrew during the pulling. All took less than a minute.

Putting on the new shroud was a whole different ball game! It took me more than one hour to put it on! Let me explain - and have a look at the pics for reference.

The new shroud fits over the 'legs' of the lugs. But as you can see, the metal shroud's edges that slide over the 'lug legs' are tapered in, following the contour of the case. But, it's tapered in too far: making the distance between the two tapered points too narrow (and on the other side, it's the same). I had to use a very, very fine file to slowly remove thousands of an inch, carefully fitting the shroud. Due to the tight fit, you can only drop the shroud at a straight angle down on the case. After a lot of careful measuring, filing re-measuaring etc., the shroud fitted. And with a press that you use for fitting crystals, I was able to put it into place. I think it's so tight, it will never come off again without the help of some sort of pully. That's not important, I love the look of the metal shroud!

Menno

As I've said before, pics tell more.

Here you can see the pointy part of the shroud being tapered inwards









Another angle, two tapered, pointy edges









The 1.5mm allen key









One side removed









The other side before dropping a little silicone fluid between the shroud and the crown









The result









The new shroud in place


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Rentacop said:


> Well I finally got it all together. It took a few hours of filing and sanding but it is installed on the watch and I'm able to turn the bezel. I actually went as far as to file down the grips on the outer edge of the bezel. It didn't turn out too bad, it's got a few scratches and the finish on the outside of the bezel got messed up. Check it out:
> View attachment 1016143
> 
> View attachment 1016144


Hey Rent. You may want to try using a cape code cloth on the bezel edges to bring back some of the polish. They work fairly well.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Mine fit on with very little prodding, I didn't have to file or sand _any_ part of the shroud and I know that's not supposed to be part of the project. I did take an emery board to the case where I kind of marred it removing the bezel 2 weeks before the shroud even showed, but that was an issue that I created for myself.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. I was actually considering leaving it though. It kind of has cool alternating polished / brushed look to it. In person it doesn't look as rough as in the pictures. I definitely need to touch up the finish on the shroud and lugs though.


----------



## miafora (Jun 6, 2011)

mine arrived the day before.

i have to say the quality is much much more than i expected.
although i dont have the tools to qualify, the material gives an impression of high hardness, probably from a ball bearing.

i am totally satisfied and impressed by the item.

good job harold.


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

I got around to installing the SS shroud (mine was from the 2nd batch) and resizing the 227 bracelet last night. My first mod and resizing! The shroud installed without an issue, the bracelet resizing took a while since I was being extra careful and learning how to use the tools, etc.

The bezel was rotating fairly well before I cinched down the last screw on the crown side and now it's tough to turn. I may have to back off the screw a skoosh.

-------------------

Oh I had to mention, if I had not read about it on WUS, I probably would have lost the little pin retaining sleeve as I was resizing the bracelet and never even realized it. Kudos WUS.

After backing off the crown side screw, now the bezel rotates well. Today, the wife said the watch looks cool. Bonus.


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

A word of warning!!!

Yesterday, I put a s/steel shroud on my Baby Tuna (a few postings up). There was one thing I had overlooked. And I think that I should mention this: a word of warning.

Some of these shrouds are not easily installed (to say the least). Mine was in the middle: not hammered in place, not an easy fit: I had to modify the tapered edges around the lugs. But what I didn't think of... was the crown: would I be able to lock down the crown completely or would the crown touch the shroud. You've guessed it by now: it didn't fully lock. The back of the crown touched the outer edge of the shroud!!

I removed the three screws and was able to push the shroud off the watch case. I tried to screw (lock) the crown. I was able to tighten it about 1/4 of a turn! After some thinking, I decided to take a very fine round file and emery paper and start filing away the inner arch of the shroud's part that surrounds the crown. You can see it here:










I have no original Tunas like the SBBNs at hand, but I remember vaguely that the original shrouds of these watches have an arch that is larger than the crown's circumference. (Correct me when I'm wrong).

So, my advise: 


check your if your Baby Tuna's crown will lock with the s/steel shroud installed
only install the s/shroud with the crown locked. Otherwise, you'll be unable to tell if the crown is fully locked with the shroud installed.

Menno

EDIT: I checked my SBBN017 and the arch of around / above the crown is larger than the crown. There's a 'gap' between the arch and the crown, making it easier to lock down the crown.

Here's a pic from Thewatchsite - a SBBN011, but the design is nearly similar to the SBBN017's.

View attachment 1017157


M.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Regarding the problems some of the guys are experiencing with this newer batch of SS shrouds ..... I was just wondering, could it be that there is a slight difference in the machined tolerances of this later batch of shrouds ???

I don't recall any issues or complaints from anyone on the earlier, initial batch that Harold released. In fact, everyone seemed ecstatic about them, and the precision fit.

Am a bit worried after reading these latest reports, as I am awaiting the DLC shrouds. It would be a major issue to have to file or sand any of the DLC ones down to fit, if these had similar issues .

Regards,


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

> It would be a major issue to have to file or sand any of the DLC ones down to fit, if these had similar issues .


It will destroy the DLC coating and therefor the whole shroud will be useless.

The whole experience has taken me about 90 minutes until now to get it right. Had I known this before I bought the shroud, I would not have bought it. My latest experience with the crown: 'is it fully locked or does its back hit the shroud?' and the result (indeed, it hit the shroud before being locked) didn't make me happy. I use my divers in the water: go for a swim, work in the garden & pond (too cold at the moment) go sailing and never, never take my Seikos off. In this case, there would have been a fair chance that I would 'flood' the watch when using it.

Menno


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Menno, 
After reading your post I made sure to check the clearance of the locked crown on my watch. There is just a tiny bit of clearance between the two when I hold it up to the light. If there wasn't I was going to file out the "shoulder" that goes around the crown.
I have to admit I was pretty disappointed at not being able to simply drop the shroud into place and instal a few screws. Not to mention damaging the finish on my watch in the process. That being said, after having it for a few days I still like the overall end result. I plan on wearing this watch a lot so in a way it's good to get the first few scratches out of the way.
When I posted after just installing the shroud I was hesitant to post anything negative about Yobokies work, he's highly regarded here on the forum for a reason. I suspect maybe this second batch of shrouds was farmed out to a sub contractor and the QC wasn't as good. It's still a worthwhile project, people just have to be prepared to put in a bit of work to get it to fit properly. 
Here's some more pictures:
View attachment 1018154
View attachment 1018155
View attachment 1018157


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Has anyone thought to address these issues to Harold? From what Harold told me about my shroud was it was 'the last' of the first batch that he shipped out before Chinese New Year. For one reason or another he couldn't get mine in the mail so I had to wait an extra week (which was excruciating, lol) but I survived. And mine seems to be indeed one of the first batch-- virtually no issues installing it, related to the shroud (as I stated in a post a few up). If these issues are reported to Harold he could maybe check the tolerances on the rest of what he has and see what he can do. I was honestly taken aback by the reports that the second batch was wonked-up and people were having issues. Most of us first-batchers were ecstatic.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

So after wearing the watch for a few days I decided that I needed to bevel the bottom edge of the shroud to remove the sharp edge. I removed the shroud and used a small file, emery paper and a scotchbrite pad. The bevel is about 1mm and makes the watch more comfortable to wear.
Before:
View attachment 1021033

During:
View attachment 1021039

Finished:
View attachment 1021040


----------



## pprut (Oct 23, 2012)

I got a shroud from harolds but eventually decided not to get the watch. If anyone wants to buy the shroud off me just PM me.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm with you, Ardy. The black shroud gives the watch more presence I think. I also bought the SS Shroud and hated it. The fit was off, the bezel was tough to move.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi guys,

Looks like the DLC shrouds are finally ready ! 

Regards,


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

phlabrooy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looks like the DLC shrouds are finally ready !
> 
> Regards,


No pics? where pics??


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

He has 2 pics on the photobucket. not sure if I can post but check it out...

I wish a some reeeealllllyyyy coooooooooool guy around here who has the Monster variations could take pics of various combinations... ;P


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Don't really know how many pieces he has done, but he e - mailed me to say that they were ready. I then checked his site.

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/yobokies/Mods/IMG_3134.jpg

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/yobokies/IMG_3130.jpg

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/yobokies/IMG_3132.jpg

Can't wait to build my Poor Man's Golgo with my SRP233 !

Regards,


----------



## heuer_1153 (Sep 9, 2012)

^These DLC shrouds look great. Any experience as to how they fit?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, my DLC shroud was a bit of a tight fit.

However, once everything was lined up properly, it went on OK. Harold suggested using a crystal press to install it, but since none was available, I just used a well padded table top, inverted the watch, and pressed down with my hands !

Regards,


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello everyone, here my new baby tuna on a Isofrane orange strap:


Sin título por fotosdecastillo, en Flickr

and here, on NATO handmade leather from C&B Straps:


Sin título por fotosdecastillo, en Flickr

I love this watch!!


----------



## Itsme7 (May 26, 2013)

Nice combo! How do you like the Isorane? Ive been thinking of picking one up, does the orange keep its color or does it get stained easily? I have a Yobokies SS shroud that should be here tomorrow, than i plan on fitting on the SRP453K1 i have coming end of the week.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

The ss shroud puts it on a whole other level. Seiko should be making it like this.


----------



## iggu74 (Jun 5, 2013)

I also put a SS shroud on my SRP227. Here is some pics with the bracelet :
















Here with Seiko rubber strap that came with my SKX007 :









My girlfriend also borrows it to Work sometimes :


----------



## Itsme7 (May 26, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> The ss shroud puts it on a whole other level. Seiko should be making it like this.


If they came from the factory with a SS shroud, i dont think they'd sell as many high end Tunas, lol.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Itsme7 said:


> If they came from the factory with a SS shroud, i dont think they'd sell as many high end Tunas, lol.


I wanted to mention that, but it'd force me to go into a bunch of things I really don't know about... i.e. Seiko's marketing strategy, offending Tuna snobs, people using the Tuna name on this watch when it's not a Tuna, etc etc etc. But in the end, offering an affordable Tuna makes sense to me, but again... the snobs... I think they'd sell plenty still though, because of the quality and history and just degree of finishing/movements, etc, that put the real Tuna out front.


----------



## Starterstyle (May 27, 2013)

Any updates on the shrouds that fit the black and orange monsters? For when the monster just isn't aggressive enough


----------



## Itsme7 (May 26, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> I wanted to mention that, but it'd force me to go into a bunch of things I really don't know about... i.e. Seiko's marketing strategy, offending Tuna snobs, people using the Tuna name on this watch when it's not a Tuna, etc etc etc. But in the end, offering an affordable Tuna makes sense to me, but again... the snobs... I think they'd sell plenty still though, because of the quality and history and just degree of finishing/movements, etc, that put the real Tuna out front.


Thats true. From their standpoint, if i were them. Producing a cheaper alternative to the original stainless shroud tuna, (ie looks the same physically, just a cheaper movement and maybe other subtle changes) for substantially less ($500+ easily depending on the model), i would see that as a potential threat on the sales of the higher end mm300, mm1000, ect. People could get something that looks the same for way cheaper. As it is right now, youre either forced to add the shroud yourself (alot of people without any kind of knowledge, some people dont even know how to use a screw driver its so sad), have someone do it for you, or buy a higher end Tuna that already comes equipped with the Stainless shroud. Im just guessing and speculating though. Also, youre currently at the mercy of supply and demand for the SS shrouds. Remember reading they were sold out for a while and sold out relatively quick. 


Starterstyle said:


> Any updates on the shrouds that fit the black and orange monsters? For when the monster just isn't aggressive enough


There are no shrouds that fit the Monsters, you need to get a SRP baby tuna that comes with the plastic shroud already to add one. The monsters dont come with threaded holes in the case for it.


----------



## Starterstyle (May 27, 2013)

Itsme7 said:


> Thats true. From their standpoint, if i were them. Producing a cheaper alternative to the original stainless shroud tuna, (ie looks the same physically, just a cheaper movement and maybe other subtle changes) for substantially less ($500+ easily depending on the model), i would see that as a potential threat on the sales of the higher end mm300, mm1000, ect. People could get something that looks the same for way cheaper. As it is right now, youre either forced to add the shroud yourself (alot of people without any kind of knowledge, some people dont even know how to use a screw driver its so sad), have someone do it for you, or buy a higher end Tuna that already comes equipped with the Stainless shroud. Im just guessing and speculating though. Also, youre currently at the mercy of supply and demand for the SS shrouds. Remember reading they were sold out for a while and sold out relatively quick.
> 
> There are no shrouds that fit the Monsters, you need to get a SRP baby tuna that comes with the plastic shroud already to add one. The monsters dont come with threaded holes in the case for it.


I remember seeing an aftermarket supplier, maybe yobokies, with a steel shroud on a monster.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

The only shroud-on-standard-Monsters I've seen were custom machined one-of-a-kinds.

But you could always swap in a Gen 1 or Gen 2 orange monster dial, or get the Korea-only (I hear) Orange Shrouded Monster.


----------



## jamesirot (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi guys, How much price that Harold offer for SS shroud?


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

jamesirot said:


> Hi guys, How much price that Harold offer for SS shroud?


$88USD for SS.


----------



## jamesirot (Jul 4, 2013)

spuds288 said:


> $88USD for SS.


Thanks spud! What size of bracelet that fit for SPR227.....20mm or 22mm or ?


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

jamesirot said:


> Thanks spud! What size of bracelet that fit for SPR227.....20mm or 22mm or ?


22mm, the bracelet on the SRP227 is really nice.


----------



## jamesirot (Jul 4, 2013)

Rentacop said:


> 22mm, the bracelet on the SRP227 is really nice.


think to get engineer bracelet (anvil)  but Harold dont have it, not yet restock? any place on net to get guys?


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Try tungchoy,he has stuff listed on the for sale forum


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jamesirot (Jul 4, 2013)

CWBYTYME said:


> Try tungchoy,he has stuff listed on the for sale forum
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


thanks...i'm dig it


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

Itsme7 said:


> Nice combo! How do you like the Isorane? Ive been thinking of picking one up, does the orange keep its color or does it get stained easily? I have a Yobokies SS shroud that should be here tomorrow, than i plan on fitting on the SRP453K1 i have coming end of the week.


Isofrane is very comfortable, i prefer it on bracelet for summer. The orange color get stained easily, is better in black, but looks great in orange for me.

Here other options for varius straps:

on standar bracelet

Sin título por fotosdecastillo, en Flickr

on handmade leather strap (from C&B too, is 4mm thickness)

Sin título por fotosdecastillo, en Flickr

Sin título por fotosdecastillo, en Flickr


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Did your SS shroud go on without drama? Back in the March 2013 time frame, I recall several people reporting the need for a lot of filing and forcing to get the shroud to fit. I have been thinking of getting a SS shroud for my SRP227, but I dread the thought of a big hassle installing it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)

I think most of them go on fine. Some may require some slight modification.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Thieuster, that is a very nice pictorial progression of the transformation from plastic to S.S. shroud. I would have appreciated one more shot, however. The photo. I would like to see is the rear view of the watch with the S.S. shroud installed. I particularly would like to see the uncovered ledges, between the shroud and case back, on the 3 and 9 o'clock sides of the case back. I know it's impossible to fill these areas with a one-piece shroud, but I want to see how it looks, anyway. 
So, if anyone has a rear view photo. with the S.S. shroud installed, I would appreciate it if you'd show it. Finally, has anyone weighed the S.S. shroud. I would like to know how much weight I'd be adding to the watch-head, if I got a S.S. shroud. Thanks in advance to anyone who would like to respond.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's a pic of my backside, well not mine but my watch's.......


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Howa, thanks so much for posting the photos. Seeing them leads me to another question. Do the sharp corners at the case-back edges and at the edges of the shroud, in the 3 and 9 o'clock areas, make the watch less comfortable to wear? I can imagine these areas digging into ones wrist. An opinion on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Itsme7 (May 26, 2013)

Have one of these shrouds on my SRP453, and no it doesnt effect the comfort of the watch, at least for me. I too looked the the sharpish corners and edges, but i dont even feel them.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Itsme7 said:


> Have one of these shrouds on my SRP453, and no it doesnt effect the comfort of the watch, at least for me. I too looked the the sharpish corners and edges, but i dont even feel them.


Thanks! Does anyone else wish to express an opinion on whether(or not) the S.S. shroud makes the watch less comfortable to wear.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I have one too and never felt the least bit of discomfort .


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

The one for my new LE blue just came from yobokies today, I wasn't home to sign for it so I have to pick it up at the post office tomorrow. It will be my second, so obviously I see no problem with them, perfectly comfortable to me.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I seem to recall someone taking a file and slightly cutting down the edge to the shroud. someone was bound to experience discomfort.... for me however it wears fine.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm thinking of ordering one of these watches and the shroud in lieu of an Albacore. Is there a full list of the models this fits with, and are they the same size as an Albacore? 
Thanks! 

Sent from the future with Tapatalk 2027


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I'm thinking of ordering one of these watches and the shroud in lieu of an Albacore. Is there a full list of the models this fits with, and are they the same size as an Albacore?
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from the future with Tapatalk 2027


Re: the Albacore shroud, these are different. I'd also like to see a photo-post of all the models.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> Re: the Albacore shroud, these are different. I'd also like to see a photo-post of all the models.


I know they're different. Just wondered what was bigger: the 48mm Albacore or these.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, if someone had a side by side comparison shot, that would be sweet.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

From what I've read, it looks like the baby tuna is 44mm w/o the crown and the Albacore is 48, so I'm going to save up for the larger one.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Hey Chief, just measured my SS shroud and it's 47.6 mm. So not too far off of the 48mm Albacore


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Rentacop said:


> Hey Chief, just measured my SS shroud and it's 47.6 mm. So not too far off of the 48mm Albacore


Thanks so much! Definitely a more affordable route.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

What do you figure the total of each would be?


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Rentacop said:


> What do you figure the total of each would be?


I'm guessing ~$230 for a baby tuna plus $88 for the SS shroud = ~320 vs $500-550 for an Albacore.

[Edit] Check that. Since I want it on a Watchadoo or Anvil bracelet, there's another $70-90, so now I'm at $400+. I missed someone selling their Albacore last week for $435 with both bezels, a 'frane and the Anvil. :-| That would have been a steal!


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

The hole operation took me 10 minutes, look at the time one the watch



Regards Henrik Andersen


----------



## nerfedup (Aug 2, 2013)

Mines came today, ... it was hell to put on, I had to file off the edges and forcefully push the shroud in, it also scratched the lugs pretty bad  also now the bezel wont turn at all, worst of all this is my limited edition blue one 
could anyone help me? the shroud wont come off either, like seriously help D:


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

nerfedup said:


> Mines came today, ... it was hell to put on, I had to file off the edges and forcefully push the shroud in, it also scratched the lugs pretty bad  also now the bezel wont turn at all, worst of all this is my limited edition blue one
> could anyone help me? the shroud wont come off either, like seriously help D:


I had a really tough time fitting mine also. It got stuck on the watch.

To get it off, I used the plastic end of a small hammer used to hammer link pins out. I just did a little hit at a time and rotated the watch to try to make the shroud come off easily.

I eventually got it on using a similar method, taking my time and trying to hammer the shroud on evenly. But as you said, the bezel never turned as easily and it scratched a lug. It irritated me so much I sold the watch with the SS shroud and bought another which still has the black plastic shroud.


----------



## nerfedup (Aug 2, 2013)

spuds288 said:


> I had a really tough time fitting mine also. It got stuck on the watch.
> 
> To get it off, I used the plastic end of a small hammer used to hammer link pins out. I just did a little hit at a time and rotated the watch to try to make the shroud come off easily.
> 
> I eventually got it on using a similar method, taking my time and trying to hammer the shroud on evenly. But as you said, the bezel never turned as easily and it scratched a lug. It irritated me so much I sold the watch with the SS shroud and bought another which still has the black plastic shroud.


I just got it off, the blue on the bezel has scratched off... bloody yay


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Mine was a tight fit too, but just pressed it one with no problems. The bezel moves perfect. Maybe i was lucky.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Ain't the baby tuna a sweet watch Perfect size and heft for a diver... Absolutely classic look!!! No more need to get a real tuna... Hahaha I got mine already assembled together from a sale forum:


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry One more post about my baby tuna... As you can see, I really like the watch I was bored, so here it is with a re-sized stock bracelet... It feels hefty, heavier than my Sumo with stock bracelet. BTW, the finishing of the Yobokies SS shroud perfectly matches the bracelet. Amazing!!!


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Henrik A said:


> The hole operation took me 10 minutes, look at the time one the watch
> 
> ...
> 
> Regards Henrik Andersen


Yeah, it is fairly easy. Great how-to pictorial Henrik. Thanks for sharing

I was bored and did it myself. Mine came with the SS shroud already on, but I just want to see how it felt with the plastic on... Just to add, remember to have the crown fully screwed in before pulling out the plastic shroud. The fit around the crown is pretty tight and the shroud itself is rubber-y but still plenty stiff and if you by any chance forgot to screw in the crown, you might rip it off... Don't want to do that


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

[QUOTE No more need to get a real tuna... Hahaha [/QUOTE]

you're right, i love them both


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Henrik A said:


>


Thank you for the side-by-side, Henrik! Certainly helps me compare them. At first glance they look the same size, but now I'm thinking the Tuna is a bigger diameter? The lugs on the "baby" seem longer. While I'd love a Tuna, I just cannot justify that much money right now. I prefer the round indices of the Tuna but I could live with this as is if it's large enough (8.25" wrist). I think I've found my next watch. . .


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thank you for the side-by-side, Henrik! Certainly helps me compare them. At first glance they look the same size, but now I'm thinking the Tuna is a bigger diameter? The lugs on the "baby" seem longer. While I'd love a Tuna, I just cannot justify that much money right now. I prefer the round indices of the Tuna but I could live with this as is if it's large enough (8.25" wrist). I think I've found my next watch. . .


If you really like the round indices of the real Tuna, why not go with a Sawtooth, they are still popping up on amazon.com for $259 brand new, I bought this one BNIB about 2 weeks ago. $259 would be your total price, no shroud to buy, it already has one, and you get the round indices too. Here are pics of my two baby-tunas with the sawtooth in the middle. Wish I had a side by side of the sawtooth with a real tuna.......


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Howard, in your side by side it looks like there is a little more clearance around the crown on the black model, is that the case or just my eyes playing tricks on me? Thinking about one of these shrouds or maybe buying one of the new limited blue models. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

CWBYTYME said:


> Howard, in your side by side it looks like there is a little more clearance around the crown on the black model, is that the case or just my eyes playing tricks on me? Thinking about one of these shrouds or maybe buying one of the new limited blue models.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


No difference in the two they are the same. I had no problems with either install, you just have to take your time. Yobokies encloses a note saying if the fit is tight to use a crystal press...I don't have one so I just pushed it on as far as I could by hand then used a small plastic "jeweler's" hammer to tap around the edge of the shroud, of course I put the edge of my tshirt between the shroud and hammer, and just lightly tapped it on, kind of like you would put the lid on a paint can except much gentler, just tap it on until the screw holes line up and that's it, as far as taking it off.......WHY would you???? My bezels turn perfectly, crown works as it should, I could not be more pleased with the Yobokies shrouds. Just take it slow and easy, just like most things in life.......


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Another trick for a tight fitting shroud would be to put the watch in the freezer for a little while and see if it contracts a little bit, most things do when they get cold. A cold watch and a warm shroud could make just that little bit of difference. That wouldn't help as far as getting the shrould off but could help getting it on???


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Howa said:


> If you really like the round indices of the real Tuna, why not go with a Sawtooth, they are still popping up on amazon.com for $259 brand new, I bought this one BNIB about 2 weeks ago. $259 would be your total price, no shroud to buy, it already has one, and you get the round indices too. Here are pics of my two baby-tunas with the sawtooth in the middle. Wish I had a side by side of the sawtooth with a real tuna.......


Thanks for the suggestion! I have looked at it in the past and the case shape didn't speak to me. But now that I'm looking again, it might. I would prefer the more "can" shaped Tune/baby Tuna, but from above, those look very comparable, and I'm doing some image searches and finding very positive comparisons. People say the Sawtooth actually wears bigger and flatter than the Tuna, which is good in my book. What model is yours? I haven't seen the one with the SS bezel before. I may just bite the bullet on that one and flip it if I don't like it. Thanks again!

Oh, I also forgot I have this guy. It's 46mm. Generic case, used by many companies. It does NOTHING for me visually. I almost ordered a Watchadoo when I bought this and I'm glad I didn't. The dial looks small and the bezel. . .meh. I took pictures and am listing it this weekend. I assume any of the Seikos will blow this away.


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

@ChiefWahoo The watches have the exactly same diameter = 48mm


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

So much eye candy. . .head going to explode. . .

I got news of a forthcoming bonus yesterday and my wife just took a job offer an hour ago, so maybe I just say screw it and order the SBBN17?! LOL


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I have looked at it in the past and the case shape didn't speak to me. But now that I'm looking again, it might. I would prefer the more "can" shaped Tune/baby Tuna, but from above, those look very comparable, and I'm doing some image searches and finding very positive comparisons. People say the Sawtooth actually wears bigger and flatter than the Tuna, which is good in my book. What model is yours? I haven't seen the one with the SS bezel before. I may just bite the bullet on that one and flip it if I don't like it. Thanks again!
> 
> Oh, I also forgot I have this guy. It's 46mm. Generic case, used by many companies. It does NOTHING for me visually. I almost ordered a Watchadoo when I bought this and I'm glad I didn't. The dial looks small and the bezel. . .meh. I took pictures and am listing it this weekend. I assume any of the Seikos will blow this away.
> 
> View attachment 1204519


My sawtooth is the SHC063, it is 47.33mm by my own unofficial measurements. I would like to have a "real Tuna" someday also, BUT I bought all 3 of the watches in the pic I posted for the price of a Tuna........


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I think I will see if I can get an Albacore, and if not, I'll start with a Sawtooth. Thanks for all the pics everyone.


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

Henrik A said:


> @ChiefWahoo The watches have the exactly same diameter = 48mm


How many of the one on the left could you buy for the price of the one on the right! I personally like the looks of the one on the left better. Maybe that's because I have one just like it!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I think I will see if I can get an Albacore, and if not, I'll start with a Sawtooth. Thanks for all the pics everyone.


Dammit! Looking at internet pictures, I came across a pic of an Ecozilla on a Super Engineer and now I want that instead!

I need help.


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

I took the plunge and bought a Baby Tuna to do some minor mods on. Ordered a SS shroud from Harold and then decided I also wanted the Anvil bracelet. The shroud arrived and I removed the black rubber shroud. The SS shroud required a crystal press to install so I took it tomy watch guy. I am waiting for the bracelet to arrive and. Then I will post some photos. Harold, halfway around the world, has been wonderful to work with.
Kevin


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Ed P. said:


> How many of the one on the left could you buy for the price of the one on the right! I personally like the looks of the one on the left better. Maybe that's because I have one just like it!


Can (mod) dials meant for the SKX007 fit the baby tuna?


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

From what I've read, yes. I looked into it, but now I've decided I'd be happy with the rectangle indices. Just holding out last hope for an Albacore. LOL


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

chriscentro said:


> Can (mod) dials meant for the SKX007 fit the baby tuna?





ChiefWahoo said:


> From what I've read, yes. I looked into it, but now I've decided I'd be happy with the rectangle indices. Just holding out last hope for an Albacore. LOL


I've also heard/assumed it would work. I've always wanted to see someone put an SKX009 dial/chapter in the shrouded tuna case + ss shroud. Also with black movement. Would look so awesome =)


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I believe the 7s26 parts fit the new movement for the most part, but I don't remember about the chapter ring as I thought this dial was larger than the 009/007/etc but I'm sure I'm mistaken. A quick internet search will find some pics of mods over the last year.


----------



## pz93c (Sep 29, 2007)

Assuming these use the old Monster dials and chapters, a 009 will fit.

In fact, I thought about that myself, including painting the bezel numbers red and blue. 

But, at 48mm, it's too big for me.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Received my SS shroud from Harold today. It dropped right on with a perfect fit. Seiko would be hard pressed to make them fit any better than mine did.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

pz93c said:


> Assuming these use the old Monster dials and chapters, a 009 will fit.
> 
> In fact, I thought about that myself, including painting the bezel numbers red and blue.
> 
> But, at 48mm, it's too big for me.


Keep in mind it's *supposed* to be a big watch. You don't have to wear it every day, it could just be your periodic big watch. =) That's what mine is.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

My buddies in the Philippines love the yobokies shroud, we decided to make a special mod called the Wasabi Baby Tuna:










Nice on other straps too:


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

ditoy_eagle said:


> My buddies in the Philippines love the yobokies shroud, we decided to make a special mod called the Wasabi Baby Tuna:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a wonderful mod ditoy eagle! where did you have the dial made? yobokies too? judging by the caseback shot, it is a run of 21 watches? did all the shrouds drop in fine or did some suffer from the issues others had with the shrouds being hard to install? many reported to needing a crystal press and/or filing the shrouds to make it fit.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JR1 said:


> what a wonderful mod ditoy eagle! where did you have the dial made? yobokies too? judging by the caseback shot, it is a run of 21 watches? did all the shrouds drop in fine or did some suffer from the issues others had with the shrouds being hard to install? many reported to needing a crystal press and/or filing the shrouds to make it fit.


Fabulous mod Ditoy Eagle!
Inquiring minds want to know the details! Where can I source that dial?


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, some of the shrouds need filing of the edges to be able to fit well. Sorry can't really share the details of where the dial was made, that will lead to 100s of other Wasabi baby tunas too haha!


----------



## pz93c (Sep 29, 2007)

timetellinnoob said:


> Keep in mind it's *supposed* to be a big watch. You don't have to wear it every day, it could just be your periodic big watch. =) That's what mine is.


I know.

I am just not a big watch guy.

And here is how I know it'll fit, if it uses the standard Monster dial and Chapter.

Orange Monster Dial and Chapter in an SKX009 case.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ditoy_eagle said:


> Yes, some of the shrouds need filing of the edges to be able to fit well. *Sorry can't really share the details of where the dial was made, that will lead to 100s of other Wasabi baby tunas too haha!*


...that and bring on the set that will complained that you had Seiko printed on a custom dial =)


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

I have been hesitating for months to buy a black SS shroud for my 229. But when I saw this photo, I felt again it would not be so great :









As it was already mentionned before, the crown is locked on the shroud, not on the watch case, meaning a potential leak. On real tunas, the shroud hole is completely drilled, allowing the crown to fully lock. If I would buy the black shroud, I would have to ruin it by machining the complete hole and get a perfect crown lock... what a pity ...


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Does someone have a picture of the original shroud from the same angle? Perhaps this IS where the crown is designed to lock? 

Sent from the future with Tapatalk 2027


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Does someone have a picture of the original shroud from the same angle? Perhaps this IS where the crown is designed to lock?
> 
> Sent from the future with Tapatalk 2027


Chief, you wouldnt be able to tell from looking at it with the original shroud. The original shroud wraps around the crown, covering the bottom. A shot of the back wouldn't show you anything.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

spuds288 said:


> Chief, you wouldnt be able to tell from looking at it with the original shroud. The original shroud wraps around the crown, covering the bottom. A shot of the back wouldn't show you anything.


On my SS shroud there is a tiny gap between the crown and the shroud. Somebody earlier on in the thread mentioned it so I checked it after I installed the shroud. I don't know if the gap is the result of all of the filing I did to get it to fit, but there is definitely a gap.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Without the SS Shroud, there's really a space even when it is locked. Same space when the original rubber shroud is installed. Putting the SS shroud doesn't afffect the crown lock.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

ditoy_eagle said:


> Without the SS Shroud, there's really a space even when it is locked. Same space when the original rubber shroud is installed. Putting the SS shroud doesn't afffect the crown lock.


What he said ^^^... The crown is fully closed with the SS shroud installed, no worries


----------



## Racio (May 13, 2011)

ditoy_eagle said:


> My buddies in the Philippines love the yobokies shroud, we decided to make a special mod called the Wasabi Baby Tuna:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Seiko Baby Tuna dial mod Ditoy! Your buddies must be proud!


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

One more SS shroud installed !



I ordered mine last wednesday. I had very good contact with Harold, he shipped it immediately and I got it today.
I removed the crown to ease the removal of the plastic shroud. The black shroud was slightly tight but with a plastic ring with the exact diameter to press it, it went straight in, directly in front of the different holes.

The result is really great, the DLC black finish changes the look of the baby tuna. :-!


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Great work, Modders from around the world. I might enter the fray but need to look over my Baby Tuna first to see if I will be able to do it.


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

greetings..

my black dlc shroud just arrived, need an hour work from removing original bezel, then install the new one.. 
overall the shroud has a good quality but the edges are a little bit sharp


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks amazing! I am waiting on some goodies from Harold 



butcherjp said:


> One more SS shroud installed !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

My shroud came in the other day.

My experience:

The old shroud was extremely easy to remove by hand. I expected it to be more difficult based on what I had read.

To install the new shroud was a bit trickier though. I'm a bit disappointed in the fitment to the case. I'm sure it's a stackup of Seiko and Yobokies manufacturing tolerances (I'm guessing mostly Yobokies though).

It would not go on by hand, and I do not own a crystal press. Finally I decided to lightly tap it into place with a rubber mallet. This actually worked quite well, and did not leave any marks on the watch. I just alternated corners and went slowly with light taps.

When the shroud got close to the bezel level, I used a plastic marker and the mallet to push it down all the way.

A word about the crown: I had read somewhere not to unscrew the crown so that you can make sure it screws down all the way when the shroud is installed. I think this is a bad idea. The shroud got about halfway down and started binding on the crown. The crown would not unscrew and it was stuck! I had to wrap electrical tape around the crown and use pliers to unscrew it. Then I finshed seating the bezel and screwed down the crown.

Now everything works fine. The hex bolts threaded in with no problems.

If I had it to do over again, I would have shaved down the inside points of the shroud on the crown side where they contact the case, but it's installed now and works fine. I Think it completely transforms the watch and looks great. I got a compliment on it almost immediately from a friend who never notices my watches. He went out and bought a huge watch later that day!


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

I would like to do this but I guess I do not quite understand the crown geometry on sliding the shroud over the case.

If the crown is screwed down :

1. Do you angle the case into the shroud so the crown is basically in the circular opening in the shroud where the crown is supposed to go .

2. I assumed this is why there was some issue with getting the case into the shroud because the angle of the case to get the crown into the shroud opening caused the case to be out of kilter going into the shroud.

I guess I would need to look at some of the other pics again to see what the issue is with the crown and how to prevent issues prior to attempting this procedure.



NoleenELT said:


> My shroud came in the other day.
> 
> A word about the crown: I had read somewhere not to unscrew the crown so that you can make sure it screws down all the way when the shroud is installed. I think this is a bad idea. The shroud got about halfway down and started binding on the crown. The crown would not unscrew and it was stuck! I had to wrap electrical tape around the crown and use pliers to unscrew it. Then I finshed seating the bezel and screwed down the crown.
> 
> ...


----------



## sinthemau (Sep 4, 2013)

Yesterday come and right mounted. I was afraid how to remove the old rubber one, instead it was an easy matter of 2 minutes.
Just a quick shot and next when I'll have more time I will share my experience on how I mounted this beauty...










Now I have another watch...and WHAT A WATCH!!!:-d:-d:-d


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Why not just remove the crown? Would that simplify the install? That's what I was planning to do.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

Answers below.



Dragoon said:


> I would like to do this but I guess I do not quite understand the crown geometry on sliding the shroud over the case.
> 
> If the crown is screwed down :
> 
> ...


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Why not just remove the crown? Would that simplify the install? That's what I was planning to do.


Removing the crown would greatly complicate the install.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

I forgot to add that I did put some minor scratches in the lugs during the install of the shroud. Again, this is a bit disappointing. I don't think that there would have been any way for me to avoid this other than sanding or grinding down the back side of the shroud.


----------



## sinthemau (Sep 4, 2013)

As promised, some photos and description of the easy mod.

The removed rubber shroud. Very dirty...but perfect without any damage from removing it









The trick, as someone else already said, was (NOT REMOVED CROWN) first to take away the hex allen screws with a GOOD key (1.5 mm METRIC).
Second remove shroud only from crown opposite side and then TURNING it a little while pulling outside from crown side (obviously do not pull strong if shroud is cought from crown...;-))










These the overall landscapes of a new great watch




























SS Shroud is fitting great with back










Follows a macro of the crown that fits perfectly (not really: it is just a little bit, tenth of mm... not centered but not touching SS shroud)










I've mounted new SS shroud WITH CROWN FULLY DOWN. In this way no problems at all.
Pushed shroud over watch (from upside...yeahh b-)) pushing a little one side then a little the other side etc... It needed some strenght pushing down.
No damage also at watch or shroud.

Maybe I was lucky with tolerances, both from Seiko and yobokies.

Now this is my preferred Seiko, amongst my Sumo, Samurai, Stargates, Monster etc...
BTW bracelet is Shark Mesh from wjean: I think it is just born for this mod.

Thanks to yobokies for such a great idea and manufacuring it, and to all suggestions here from you fellows.

Have a nice time
maurizio


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

NoleenELT said:


> Removing the crown would greatly complicate the install.


I did it like this. From a mechanical point of view, I couldn't force the crown out through the plastic shroud, it contradicted all my principles :-d

I opened the case, pressed the small lever and removed the crown. It was then much easier and less risky to press the new shroud straight in.
After aligning and tightening the 3 bolts, the crown then went easily back in.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

tHANKS SO MUCH FOR THE GREAT how-to. I now see that the shroud just goes over the watch itself and the crown inserts from bottom of shroud as opposed to needing to be fit INTO the shroud.

Great job and it does look amazing!

Congrats and thanks.



sinthemau said:


> As promised, some photos and description of the easy mod.
> 
> Maybe I was lucky with tolerances, both from Seiko and yobokies.
> 
> ...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

It was _not at all risky_ to remove the shroud with the crown on. As long as the crown is screwed in tight. The plastic/rubber shroud has the property of flexibility. It came off so easy, that I was actually surprised. Would have come off even easier, if you leave the watch in warm sunlight for a few minutes to warm up.


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Good idea ! I didn't think of heating the plastic ... :-!


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

butcherjp said:


> I did it like this. From a mechanical point of view, I couldn't force the crown out through the plastic shroud, it contradicted all my principles :-d
> 
> I opened the case, pressed the small lever and removed the crown. It was then much easier and less risky to press the new shroud straight in.
> After aligning and tightening the 3 bolts, the crown then went easily back in.


That's good if you are handy with watch repair I guess. I didn't want to open the caseback and risk scratching it or compromising water resistance, or risk damaging something by fiddling around with tools inside the movement (I'm not handy with watch repair, nor do I know how to remove the crown).


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't know anything about watch repair except changing batteries, but removing the crown is a piece of cake. Looking at the pictures and reading everyone's experiences, I would consider it equal or less risky to installing this shroud. LOL 

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 928 with Tapatalk


----------



## MJ_London (Jan 7, 2012)

Any chance this shroud would fit my frankenmonster? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

MJ_London said:


> Any chance this shroud would fit my frankenmonster?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I doubt it, as it was designed specifically for the SRP =\


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

MJ_London said:


> Any chance this shroud would fit my frankenmonster?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yeah with a hammer...


----------



## slugpillow32 (Apr 1, 2011)

Can someone post me a link to yobokies site if such a thing exists?


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

yobokies's's Library | Photobucket

Harold does not have an e-commerce site. You simply IM him and let him know what you are looking for. He'll give you prices and a link to his PayPal and you send the money.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

My new favorite strap for it!


----------



## Neuralgia (Apr 9, 2013)

Questions:

I can't seem to find an SRP227, only SRP231and SRP453's... well, with decent price at least.

Now, I'm planning to use my SRP for diving (I'm just starting, I'm no Dive Master). I'm a bit worried about some users mentioning that the crown can have some issues.

Anyone has tried it for swimming at least?

Dan


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Neuralgia said:


> Questions:
> 
> I can't seem to find an SRP227, only SRP231and SRP453's... well, with decent price at least.
> 
> ...


You should be ok. Any Seiko diver watch with the word "Diver" on the dial is an ISO rated diver. If the watch leaks or fails, it will be a defective unit and I'm sure Seiko CS will service you.


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

Neuralgia said:


> Questions:
> 
> I can't seem to find an SRP227, only SRP231and SRP453's... well, with decent price at least.
> 
> ...


Yeah - I couldnt find any either. 
Maybe seiko does a production run once a year and we are between batches right now...


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

These seem to be drying up completely. This watch is definitely not worth $400. I wonder if Seiko will bring them back.


----------



## viplas (Jun 26, 2014)

Mods look great  Has anyone by any chance a stainless steel shroud for sale ? Has anyone actualy tried diving with it, and doess it have any problems? Contact me on PM please.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

MJ_London said:


> Any chance this shroud would fit my frankenmonster?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Hate to disappoint.
Nope it does not.


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

I've had my PVD Baby Tuna wreck diving in 124ft of 48 degree fresh water without any issues. In fact it has become one of my favorites to dive with. Sorry I don't have pics of mine on this new phone but I'll post one here in a few. They are pretty nice. I use mine for my decompression stop timer. I still haven't put a stainless shroud on mine yet but I am planning to order one from Yobokies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudman001 (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's just a quick dirty pic of the one I have and have used for a decompression timer diving to 124ft of 48 degree bottom temp fresh water. I'm going to order a DLC shroud from Yobokies soon for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi, moders! I need black shroud screws for my baby. ;-)
Thanks for any information.


----------

